# The Epic Phail Picture Thread (TEPPT)



## 7 Dying Trees

This thread is for posting pictures that signify a failure at life. Post away!


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf!!?


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## eleven59




----------



## Metal Ken

my favorite fail.


----------



## D-EJ915

scallopwned is hard to look at


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

More more! We need many examples of people who have failed at life, or products produced by people failing at life!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## eleven59

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



 That one took me a second. 

Let me see if I can find a certain video of fail...


----------



## MF_Kitten

that last one hurt my asophogus :S


----------



## playstopause

YouTube - Ashlee Simpson Booed - Horrible Singing


----------



## Lee




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee




----------



## ibznorange

that poor dog looks so intense


----------



## ibznorange




----------



## Popsyche

That's a lot of suck happening right there!


----------



## Thomas




----------



## ibznorange




----------



## playstopause




----------



## ibznorange

Nice call afrenchname 



7 Dying Trees said:


> Victory! I have replaced the preamp tubes.
> 
> Epic Phail  The idiot kid in the electronics store gave me the wrong value adjustable resistors, and hence I am going to have to wait to do the fabled bias mod  Much dissapointment


----------



## Stitch

I was wondering when that was gonna get posted. 

I was gonna post the Ibanez logo, but the joke has already been done.


----------



## oompa

for the animal ers












for the nerds:






finally, for the believers:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## noodles

oompa said:


>



How the fuck is that even possible?


----------



## Nerina

^ wow lol


----------



## noodles




----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

Metal Ken said:


> my favorite fail.



LMFBO I was looking at that and thinking "WTF IS IT?"


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> LMFBO I was looking at that and thinking "WTF IS IT?"



me too lol


----------



## Jason




----------



## Stitch

Thats a blatant photoshop, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## Nerina

Stitch said:


> Thats a blatant photoshop, but funny nonetheless.



which pic, ray charles?


----------



## Lee

Stitch said:


> Thats a blatant photoshop, but funny nonetheless.



 That's why I didn't post it.


----------



## Jason




----------



## Nerina

^ Best one yet


----------



## loktide

PHAIL!


----------



## Mr. S

oompa said:


>



holy shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> PHAIL!



 PIZDETZ!


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Psychoface

i was wondering when the reverse flying v would come up in this thread


----------



## bostjan




----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> How the fuck is that even possible?


apparently it drove up a power line and got stuck, I remember when that happened


----------



## InTheRavensName

<---

oh hai guise


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Leon

bostjan said:


>



OUCH.


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Thomas

HighGain510 said:


>


Holy shit.


----------



## bostjan

That tattoo...


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Chris




----------



## HighGain510

Chris said:


>



 .... and we have a winner!


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


>


 x 10



bostjan said:


>



who the hell paints the floor  stupid ass


----------



## yevetz

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



Owned  



eleven59 said:


> That one took me a second.
> 
> Let me see if I can find a certain video of fail...


----------



## D-EJ915

ESP forum gets so many fucking retards  like seriously latest lulz


----------



## Michael




----------



## Lucky Seven

oompa said:


> for the nerds:



OH SHI- I get that .


----------



## Rick

There are just so many.  

Ashlee Simpson's is probably my favorite. I still cringe watching that.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

B Lopez said:


>



 I love legos


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


>


 wtf lol


----------



## Ryan

B Lopez said:


>



LOL


----------



## m3ta1head

B Lopez said:


>



WIN!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Variant

loktide said:


> PHAIL!



The most epic of all epic fails!


----------



## Michael




----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## oompa

and on for more


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lozek




----------



## budda




----------



## HighGain510

cow 7 sig said:


>



Ah, the best tennis team in all of France!


----------



## forelander

Wow I just failed...hopefully no one saw. <ninja edit>


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Thomas said:


>



I'm sorry, thats possibloe the funniest picture I've ever seen!!


----------



## djpharoah

This thread is great - keep the pics coming.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


>



The only fail there is the browser you're using fucking up my fonts.


----------



## bostjan

Remember this?


----------



## D-EJ915

bostjan said:


> Remember this?


red X of doom?


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> The only fail there is the browser you're using fucking up my fonts.


sorry I don't have your lame-ass font or winblows ones installed, I have it set to use what I like


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> red X of doom?



I see it.


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> sorry I don't have your lame-ass font or winblows ones installed, I have it set to use what I like



It's fuckin verdana dude, like the most common font evAr.


----------



## bostjan

It was supposed to be a picture of this guy:





on the cover of spellingbee magazine.


----------



## Chris




----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> It's fuckin verdana dude, like the most common font evAr.


I like sans better =3


Chris said:


>



wtf  loooooser


----------



## Sebastian

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf  loooooser



Well maybe he is just right handed ?


----------



## D-EJ915

Sebastian said:


> Well maybe he is just right handed ?


no it's yngwie trying to be cool


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Nick




----------



## 7slinger

B Lopez said:


>



legos ftw


----------



## Jason

I win 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/di...arratives/47811-new-cell-phone-i-swirled.html


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Jason

playstopause said:


>



 I don't get it..


----------



## playstopause

8375827th Guitar World cover since Dime's death and not making us learn anything new = fail.
Squeezing the lemon until there's not a drop of juice left = fail.

There u go, J.


----------



## Rick

Krank and Dean. For similar reasons as Guitar World.


----------



## ElRay

Nerina said:


>


Now, Now, Now. I know he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but there is one possibility that this is OK. If those are light-amplification equipped, the caps on them might me the "trainers" that allow the binoculars to be used in the day time without blowing the electronics. We've got those with our "nogs", aka NVG's, aka "Night Vision Googles", but they don't trust us medicos with the bigger toys.

Ray


----------



## Metal Ken

ElRay said:


> Now, Now, Now. I know he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but there is one possibility that this is OK. If those are light-amplification equipped, the caps on them might me the "trainers" that allow the binoculars to be used in the day time without blowing the electronics. We've got those with our "nogs", aka NVG's, aka "Night Vision Googles", but they don't trust us medicos with the bigger toys.
> 
> Ray


In this case, we must apply occam's razor:

He's fucking stupid


----------



## Nerina

ElRay said:


> Now, Now, Now. I know he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but there is one possibility that this is OK. If those are light-amplification equipped, the caps on them might me the "trainers" that allow the binoculars to be used in the day time without blowing the electronics. We've got those with our "nogs", aka NVG's, aka "Night Vision Googles", but they don't trust us medicos with the bigger toys.
> 
> Ray



No, no, he's just stupid.


----------



## skinhead




----------



## playstopause

@ Mario.


----------



## D-EJ915

american mario, he's too much a fatass and broke it


----------



## D-EJ915

Edited so Jeff posts that shit here.


----------



## Michael

Mario one is hilarious.


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> Edited so Jeff posts that shit here.



^ Phail.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> ^ Phail.


j00 phail  you post that shit here, or is your eye sight too bad 





















chris before he met cool people:


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## God Hand Apostle




----------



## Zepp88

God Hand Apostle said:


>



Bluetooth bitch.


----------



## Jason

God Hand Apostle said:


>



 My dad made something similar too that..


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> My dad made something similar too that..



Srsly?


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> Srsly?



Ya except he used a coat hanger and some electrical tape...


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> Ya except he used a coat hanger and some electrical tape...



My bluetooth headset is currently rigged up with a paperclip and some elec. tape


----------



## Nerina

Jason said:


> Ya except he used a coat hanger and some electrical tape...



[action=Nerina]has just disowned Jason........[/action]


----------



## Ojinomoto

D-EJ915 said:


> j00 phail  you post that shit here, or is your eye sight too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris before he met cool people:



LOL Best ones yet! AWESOME thread!



Chris said:


>



????? Help me out here.


----------



## Zepp88

Harmony Central fails.


----------



## D-EJ915

harmony central is a haven for trolls and other people beyond help


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## D-EJ915

canuck brian said:


>


I think that's called diarrhea


----------



## loktide

= PHAIL!




(probably just funny to mac or unix users but wtf...)


----------



## Naren

Ojinomoto said:


> ????? Help me out here.



Sure. What do you need help with?


----------



## Zepp88

FAIL


----------



## Ojinomoto

Naren said:


> Sure. What do you need help with?



Naw I got it. I didn't know that that site =phail



HighGain510 said:


> Ah, the best tennis team in all of France!



How can you tell it's French?
Funny as shit nonetheless!!!


----------



## Vince

3432434 / 0 ==> epic phail


----------



## Kevan

How about a personal one?


----------



## HighGain510

Ojinomoto said:


> How can you tell it's French?
> Funny as shit nonetheless!!!



Did you not see them jumping? I rest my case.


----------



## msherman

Beyond Epic Fail


----------



## Groff

msherman said:


> Beyond Epic Fail



Paint it green and name it gumby!


----------



## Chris

When dudes who run no-name sites that nobody gives a shit about complain about 25 million hits a month linking their site:


----------



## Mogwaii

Dreaded Red X..I fail'd


----------



## noodles

Damn, Chris...


----------



## thedonutman

OK, maybe its not _that_ bad..........


----------



## bostjan

This thread is Epic Win!


----------



## D-EJ915

thedonutman said:


> OK, maybe its not _that_ bad..........


St Fail?


----------



## dream-thief

this thread is epic win. I have no pictures. But yesterday I got an epic error message.

"Task Manager has encountered an error and need to close, Sorry for the inconvenience"

sadly at that point my computer was too pwned to even take a screenshot. But it was classic.


----------



## Summers45

Emotrucci = FAIL


----------



## eleven59




----------



## dream-thief

ROFLWMFIME @ emotrucci

When was that pic taken? or it it 'shopped?


----------



## SeanC

eleven59 said:


>




 What a douche


----------



## Summers45

dream-thief said:


> ROFLWMFIME @ emotrucci
> 
> When was that pic taken? or it it 'shopped?



I think that it was taken to advertise his endorsement by Mesa or EBMM.... Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Vince

dimarzio


----------



## Summers45

Yeah thats the one.


----------



## eleven59

Vic Rattlehead said:


> What a douche



The real douches are in the audience, as they either didn't notice, or didn't care that he was lipsynching


----------



## Leon

Kevan said:


> How about a personal one?


----------



## Thomas

Chris said:


> When dudes who run no-name sites that nobody gives a shit about complain about 25 million hits a month linking their site:


If you want exclusive rights to your text, *don't* publish it on the Internet. As far as I'm concerned, this guy is an asshole and = FAIL.

By the way, Mr. Asshole, if you're reading this, come sue me!


----------



## skinhead

bostjan said:


> This thread is Epic Win!



The fall of comunism


----------



## dream-thief

Vince said:


> dimarzio


 
Haha DiMarzio are well Emo P'ups now


----------



## Emperoff

EPHIC PHAIL


----------



## Desecrated

Thomas said:


> If you want exclusive rights to your text, *don't* publish it on the Internet. As far as I'm concerned, this guy is an asshole and = FAIL.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Asshole, if you're reading this, come sue me!



He was very polite and I think his point was valid. And it all worked out for the best.


----------



## D-EJ915

Emperoff said:


> EPHIC PHAIL



worse than I remember  but at least he says it's sloppy, lol


----------



## supertruper1988




----------



## msherman

^ Giselle for the WIN


----------



## zimbloth

Emperoff said:


> EPHIC PHAIL




They dont actually play that rubbish together in a song do they? Thats the worst nonsense I've ever heard. Alone each part was bad, but together... jeez.. Fred Durst's licks were more tasteful.


----------



## ElRay

Thomas said:


> If you want exclusive rights to your text, *don't* publish it on the Internet.


Legally, Robert's correct. Seeing what was PM'ed, I do feel that it was the wrong tact for the folks involved. The other piece of info that's a mitigating factor is that he had his site content scraped by a number of leaches that were then earning advertising revenue off his content.

Maybe I'm , maybe I'm committing my own "Epic Phail", but I have a hard time leaving incomplete information out there.

Ray


----------



## playstopause




----------



## m3ta1head

playstopause said:


>




That shit never, ever gets old


----------



## halsinden

fail

H


----------



## nikt

Thomas said:


> If you want exclusive rights to your text, *don't* publish it on the Internet. As far as I'm concerned, this guy is an asshole and = FAIL.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Asshole, if you're reading this, come sue me!



You don't know shit about copyrights do You??


----------



## Thomas

nikt said:


> You don't know shit about copyrights do You??


Let me just say I'm very much opposed to it when it leads to ridiculous incidents like this one. That is all.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zoltta




----------



## Aaron

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## loktide

PHAIL

















halsinden said:


>



i think it's actually WIN to get a beat out of a pair of empty cans


----------



## playstopause

loktide said:


> i think it's actually WIN to get a beat out of a pair of empty cans


----------



## Mogwaii




----------



## kristallin

halsinden said:


> fail
> 
> H



Nah, epic win, I'd say. He's even got a hi-hat!


----------



## Mogwaii

That is pretty cool


----------



## Ojinomoto

Mogwaii said:


>



Holy shit that is funny as hell!!! Where did you find this!?


----------



## Mogwaii

thatimagesite.com


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Ivan

Stitch said:


>


I LOVE Megadeth and Dave Mustaine and don't consider that image an epic fail.


----------



## D-EJ915

that pic is epic win


----------



## Ojinomoto

Stitch said:


>


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

playstopause said:


>




Lord, please let this be the first and last time I see Fred Durst playing guitar. I'll thank you forever. Thanks G.


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## Varjo

Those shredding videos are way cool. Steve Vai shreds is one of the best


----------



## Despised_0515

Uhh... you don't mean to tell me the vid I posted was cool, right? Synyster fag? Guitarist of Gay7X? Read the comments on that vid, it's ridiculous how many kids are brainwashed by MTV thinking that he's "the greatest guitarist ever"  Some of those parts he plays are just retarded slop and all these kids still worship him.


----------



## eleven59

VicerExciser said:


> Uhh... you don't mean to tell me the vid I posted was cool, right? Synyster fag? Guitarist of Gay7X? Read the comments on that vid, it's ridiculous how many kids are brainwashed by MTV thinking that he's "the greatest guitarist ever"  Some of those parts he plays are just retarded slop and all these kids still worship him.



Deal with it. At least he's playing his instrument instead of faking it to a recording. I could care less about technical ability, the band has some good songs in my opinion.


----------



## Sebastian

VicerExciser said:


> Uhh... you don't mean to tell me the vid I posted was cool, right? Synyster fag? Guitarist of Gay7X?...



Yeah .. he totally sucks


----------



## ZeroSignal

Sebastian said:


> Yeah .. he totally sucks



+1


----------



## playstopause

Mmm, back on topic, guys?
Imo, we should post only TRUE epic fails pics, not something that has to do with opinions...


----------



## djpharoah

> Dear Jose,
> 
> Here's a tip: When making a fake ID for yourself, attach a picture of yourself only... no matter how much you love your girl.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## plyta

VicerExciser said:


> ...




thats what happens if you play guitar wearing nail polish and gloves


----------



## eleven59

plyta said:


> thats what happens if you play guitar wearing nail polish and gloves



What does the nail polish have to do with anything?  I usually don't play guitar using the back of my fingernails, and if I did, I'm not sure how a thin layer of paint would effect anything 

And the gloves don't seem to restrict the movement of his fingers or touch the strings at all.

And while he hits a few bad notes, I didn't think it was even half as terrible as people make it out to be. Who doesn't play a little sloppier and make a few more mistakes when they're sweating under the stage lights in front of a bunch of people?

You guys are starting to sound like a bunch of kids jealous of another kid getting the lead in the school play, or getting picked first in kickball.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Mom Laughs At Crying Kid


----------



## Variant

Stitch said:


>



Isn't that Countdown era Dave? No fail there... get a more recent pic and I'll agree with you.


----------



## JPMDan

MySpace.com - Spencer - SCHENECTADY, New York - Big Beat - www.myspace.com/326661491

Fail


----------



## Kevan

[liveleak]46c_1201408845[/liveleak]

This could only be a bigger FAIL if there was no tape of the event.


----------



## Stitch

I don't really understand what the hell that video was about, or what makes it a fail.


----------



## Kevan

Stitch said:


> I don't really understand what the hell that video was about, or what makes it a fail.


Having a fully-armed F-16 pull up along side you is NEVER EVER EVER NEVER EVER a win.
It means very bad things are about to happen.
To you.


----------



## ZeroSignal

The look on the fighter pilot's face was funny...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Kevan said:


> Having a fully-armed F-16 pull up along side you is NEVER EVER EVER NEVER EVER a win.
> It means very bad things are about to happen.
> To you.



It's ALWAYS a win!  It means you're important!


----------



## SeanC

Failed 360 Dunk


----------



## Kevan

ZeroSignal said:


> It's ALWAYS a win!  It means you're important!


I think you're confusing planes.

When an F-5 tracks with you it's a good thing:
- Space Shuttle landing
- Presidential/Dignitary escort

When a fully-armed (note the Sidewinder missiles) and extra fuel tanked F-16 pulls up next to you, you're in deep, DEEP shit.

I am, however, impressed with the camera work.
Had it been me, I would have been in the bathroom of that Lear shitting like a confetti cannon.


----------



## Ojinomoto

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Failed 360 Dunk



 Amazing was right! Wow, and they had the rim lowered! 
Ahh, kids!


----------



## Kotex

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Failed 360 Dunk





Goddamn. Made my day man


----------



## Ojinomoto

Kevan said:


> Had it been me, I would have been in the bathroom of that Lear shitting like a confetti cannon.



NICE ONE!


----------



## Stitch

Ah, I get it.


----------



## ElRay

Kevan said:


> When a fully-armed (note the Sidewinder missiles) and extra fuel tanked F-16 pulls up next to you, you're in deep, DEEP shit.


I'd tend to chalk that up as a win too. Those things are best at a distance, so if they hadn't whacked you before you even had a visual on them, that's a good thing.

Now, seeing an A-10 bearing down on you, that's an epic phail about to happen. For those not familiar with US planes, that's a 30mm gatling gun that shoots depleted uranium shell surrounded by a plane with oversized engines and an incredibly slow stall speed. It's designed for close air support and as a tank killer. Not as fast as an F-15 and doesn't have the long range attack capacity, but it's much more maneuverable. If an could A-10 could ever get close enough to get into a dogfight with an F-15, the A-10 would win.

Ray



Vic Rattlehead said:


> Failed 360 Dunk



This came-up as a related link: Bike Ride Along Cliff. The only thing missing was a cactus patch or manzanita bushes gone to seed.

Ray


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL that noob whacked that rim thar! lolz


----------



## msherman

Epic Fail for the Taliban. Most Epic Win for Allied Forces.

[liveleak]8fa_1202251751[/liveleak]


----------



## msherman

Another Epic Fail. 


[liveleak]ec7_1202243617[/liveleak]


----------



## playstopause

msherman said:


> Epic Fail for the Taliban. Most Epic Win for Allied Forces.



Most epic win for the Allied Forces?  That's just some bombs exploding...
They're not even close to have that Taliban regime off the map, 7 years later...

Imho : Irak + Afghanistan = both EPIC fails.


----------



## Metal Ken

ElRay said:


> Now, seeing an A-10 bearing down on you, that's an epic phail about to happen. For those not familiar with US planes, that's a 30mm gatling gun that shoots depleted uranium shell surrounded by a plane with oversized engines and an incredibly slow stall speed. It's designed for close air support and as a tank killer. Not as fast as an F-15 and doesn't have the long range attack capacity, but it's much more maneuverable. If an could A-10 could ever get close



Nah, i doubt that. the A10 was never designed for Air to air combat, Saying its not as fast as an F-15 is kind of like saying a slug isnt as fast as a cheetah. ;p


----------



## D-EJ915

A-10 was designed to deliver armor piercing rounds, that's pretty much it. the design of the rear is to make heat seeking missles harder to lock onto it.


----------



## Kevan

I think most missed the point of the multi-level fail of that Lear/F-16 video.

1. The F-16 will out-perform that Lear 35 in every category except one: passengers.

2. Having ANY military craft pull up next to you at XX,000 ft. is never ever a good thing; doesn't matter if it's a Raptor or a KC-135 tanker. It's a bad thing.

3. The pilot of the Lear is in deep shit. Very deep shit. He obviously flew into restricted airspace where exercises or training was taking place, and thus the visit from the F-16.
His *FAILURE* to check his NOTAMS led to MOA/SOA(?) traning/exercises being called off while the F-16 clears the airspace. 
Probably cost the taxpayers a few hundred thousand dollars.

An epic fail indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

You guys know your shit about F-16s but do you know how to make a vegetarian Big Mac clone burger?


----------



## Rick

^That looks fucking delicious.


----------



## D-EJ915

epic fail indeed, if I wanted a salad I would eat one


----------



## kristallin

g3rmanium said:


> You guys know your shit about F-16s but do you know how to make a vegetarian Big Mac clone burger?



Yum! As a vegetarian (pescetarian actually) this makes my mouth water. Looks delicious. Epic win, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> You guys know your shit about F-16s but do you know how to make a vegetarian Big Mac clone burger?



You know what? I'm no vegetarian, but that looks fucking delicious!


----------



## Desecrated

I would never eat at Mcdonald's. They are the center of evil


----------



## Abhorred

msherman said:


> Another Epic Fail.
> 
> 
> [liveleak]ec7_1202243617[/liveleak]



Mostly I just feel bad for the guy. I also can't help but think that this is just the sort of thing that keeps the average Iraqi royally pissed off at American forces... Ah well, at least they didn't try and argue with the tank.


----------



## Desecrated

lord lemons said:


> Neither would I, because Macdonalds doesn't exist.



Sorry, blame spell check.


----------



## Scott

MacDonald isn't wrong.

My Last name is MacDougall. Screw that McShit.


----------



## kristallin

Scott said:


> MacDonald isn't wrong.
> 
> My Last name is MacDougall. Screw that McShit.



Oi, mine's McConaghy, nothing but trouble with you Macs and your extra a...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> epic fail indeed, if I wanted a salad I would eat one



Jeff mistaking my burger for a salad = epic fail.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rick said:


> ^That looks fucking delicious.



I wasn't just talking about my burger but rather of the fine art of making your own fucking food. 

Which is an epic win situation.


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> epic fail indeed, if I wanted a salad I would eat one


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Ojinomoto

Hillary 
+ trying to reach out to the youth like Obama does
+ young journalist who think up this shit
- originality
_____

divided by the fact they actually had the audacity to use the word "shred"

=

*EPIC PHAIL! *times (apple) Pi


----------



## loktide

FAIL


----------



## Ojinomoto

^^^Wow, they let them keep that tape?


----------



## Vince

VicerExciser said:


>




Good job dude, that was an epic fail at posting an epic fail 

That vid is actually pretty cool and I wish I had that much stage presence myself


----------



## Mastodon

VicerExciser said:


> Uhh... you don't mean to tell me the vid I posted was cool, right? Synyster fag? Guitarist of Gay7X? Read the comments on that vid, it's ridiculous how many kids are brainwashed by MTV thinking that he's "the greatest guitarist ever"  Some of those parts he plays are just retarded slop and all these kids still worship him.



He was referring to those fake overdub videos man...


----------



## playstopause

loktide said:


> FAIL






That's a good one.


----------



## noodles

Scott said:


> MacDonald isn't wrong.
> 
> My Last name is MacDougall. Screw that McShit.



Don't you mean McDowell's?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> FAIL




These are the guys that recorded Ride The Lighning? Holy shit.


----------



## Rick

noodles said:


> Don't you mean McDowell's?



Nice.


----------



## Popsyche

noodles said:


> Don't you mean McDowell's?



"... They have Golden Arches, We have Golden Arcs..."


----------



## sakeido

Kevan said:


> [liveleak]46c_1201408845[/liveleak]
> 
> This could only be a bigger FAIL if there was no tape of the event.



wow that was cool! bad news, certainly, but still cool.


----------



## noodles

Popsyche said:


> "... They have Golden Arches, We have Golden Arcs..."



"They have the Big Mac, we have the Big Mick."

That would have been so much funnier if they were Irish.


----------



## Scott

noodles said:


> Don't you mean McDowell's?



[action=Scott]doesn't get the reference.[/action]


----------



## HighGain510

Scott said:


> [action=Scott]doesn't get the reference.[/action]



It's from "Coming to America" with Eddie Murphy. Great 80's movie!


----------



## SevenatoR

loktide said:


> FAIL




"It's this one, and then this one..."

Are you fucking kidding me? These guys have been doing this how long and they can't say "G then A" or at least "3rd fret then 5th fret"??

Unbelievable. The small amount of respect I had left for them just went down the shitpipe.


----------



## keithb

SevenatoR said:


> "It's this one, and then this one..."
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? These guys have been doing this how long and they can't say "G then A" or at least "3rd fret then 5th fret"??
> 
> Unbelievable. The small amount of respect I had left for them just went down the shitpipe.



Yeah. I'm sure we've all had riffs that we had trouble 'getting' but the 'let me show you - this one, then that one' is just inexcusable


----------



## Kevan

I think I found one for that Metallica clip:


----------



## Nerina

That MetallicA one surprised me.......I love their old stuff.

This one makes me wonder about them........


----------



## Kevan

Nerina said:


> That MetallicA one surprised me.......I love their old stuff.
> 
> This one makes me wonder about them........


Just when I thought the 9V in Kirk's wah had died.....DAMN IT!

Seems Lars' idiocy hasn't diminished one single bit. That's good to know.

HEY JAYMZ!!! There's a message on the machine for you.
It's from Lisa Loeb. 
She wants her glasses back.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## abyssalservant

playstopause said:


>



+1. ^.^
Fuck people's obsession with corpses . . . and "tragic last days"?!! Emowned.



Emperoff said:


> EPHIC PHAIL




" . . . extra notes hammered in . . . "



eleven59 said:


> Deal with it. At least he's playing his instrument instead of faking it to a recording. I could care less about technical ability, the band has some good songs in my opinion.



Ha. Defending their songwriting's MUCH worse than defending his playing.



loktide said:


> FAIL




^.^ Lars' expression early on says it all.



Nerina said:


> That MetallicA one surprised me.......I love their old stuff.
> 
> This one makes me wonder about them........




The crappy old cover band I used to play for in high school wasn't that . . . silly. Dear shit on a stick.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

THIS


----------



## Kotex

haha


----------



## ElRay

All_¥our_Bass;893818 said:


> THIS


He definitely looks like Drew's younger brother now.

Ray


----------



## Stitch

All_¥our_Bass;893818 said:


> THIS



Fuck you.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Stitch said:


> Fuck you.


 
I'm just kidding with you.


----------



## thedonutman

The guy and UG said he tried to get it set up at a shop, and the tech said he couldn't tune it.






Incompetent hack tech + string gauge change = Fail


----------



## Desecrated

thedonutman said:


> The guy and UG said he tried to get it set up at a shop, and the tech said he couldn't tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent hack tech + string gauge change = Fail



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHH!!!!!

Make it go away!!! mommy!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg I almost died


----------



## kristallin

thedonutman said:


> The guy and UG said he tried to get it set up at a shop, and the tech said he couldn't tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent hack tech + string gauge change = Fail



This is worse than that broken leg thread! Ouch!


----------



## abyssalservant

ElRay said:


> He definitely looks like Drew's younger brother now.
> 
> Ray



He actually looks kinda like a lesbian.


. . . cute lesbian though


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Leon

Kevan said:


> I think I found one for that Metallica clip:



is Darth Vader wearing a pimp chain?


----------



## Desecrated

Leon said:


> is Darth Vader wearing a pimp chain?



He invented it.


----------



## HighGain510

thedonutman said:


> The guy and UG said he tried to get it set up at a shop, and the tech said he couldn't tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent hack tech + string gauge change = Fail



So you're saying I did a bad job with that setup? Damn, I thought I was getting better....


----------



## budda

ROFL that's one bad design template!

 i just concocted a brilliant plan! lol


----------



## Mogwaii

I took this in London


----------



## eleven59

Mogwaii said:


> I took this in London



 Where in London is that, I gotta see this in person and I'll be out and about tomorrow


----------



## Mogwaii

Shit, I can't remember. It's reletively close to the VIA station. I was walking away from Wellington on the street with the VIA station. I'm from O-Dot so I don't know any specifics or street names other than Wellington!


----------



## budda

well the VIA is on york, right by call the office wub. aaron, you know what to do!

lol as if that's in london. pair that with "10 in a row" and you have a winner


----------



## eleven59

Mogwaii said:


> Shit, I can't remember. It's reletively close to the VIA station. I was walking away from Wellington on the street with the VIA station. I'm from O-Dot so I don't know any specifics or street names other than Wellington!



Ah, York, that's exactly the area I'll be in 



budda said:


> well the VIA is on york, right by call the office wub. aaron, you know what to do!
> 
> lol as if that's in london. pair that with "10 in a row" and you have a winner



 Indeed.


----------



## Mogwaii

Yeah, i think it was close to that bar. 
I also saw this on the way back to the via


----------



## eleven59

Mogwaii said:


> Yeah, i think it was close to that bar.
> I also saw this on the way back to the via



Yep, those are all over here, and Toronto too.

I finally saw a new one that's been updated with a stamp across it that says "Luckily Obay doesn't really exist, let your kids choose for themselves" and it was for ontariocolleges.ca


----------



## Mogwaii

that's pretty cool


----------



## eleven59

Mogwaii said:


> that's pretty cool


----------



## D-EJ915

that rules


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> my favorite fail.


----------



## Mogwaii

I'm having nightmares again


----------



## Nick

i saw a bus pass me the other day and the name of the company was 'MacPhails'

i tried to whip out my camera phone thinking of this thread but i was 2 slow

however - H-M566FNS.jpg :: M566 FNS

that aint a bus im ever going to ride.



thedonutman said:


> The guy and UG said he tried to get it set up at a shop, and the tech said he couldn't tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent hack tech + string gauge change = Fail



haha thats almost as bad as the scalloped fretboard


----------



## Newkie

One of the funnier phails in Swedish history.


----------



## MF_Kitten

reading through the thread, i saw the pics of fidel castro falling face first down the set of stairs, and i was amazed no-one said it...

Fidel CastrOWNED!


----------



## Desecrated

Newkie said:


> One of the funnier phails in Swedish history.



Å herre jävlar hahahahahaha


----------



## loktide

Newkie said:


> One of the funnier phails in Swedish history.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## simsklok

i'm surprised nobody posted the beyonce one..


but ladies and gentlemen.. this is probably one of the BIGGEST fails I've ever seen in my fucking life..


----------



## yevetz

The dog PHAIL

Ð¡Ð¾Ð±Ð°ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð»ÑÐ·ÐµÑÑ (13 ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾) » ÐÐ½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ :: ÐÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¸, Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ñ, Ð°Ð½ÐµÐºÐ´Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÐ²ÐµÐ¶Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ñ Ð½Ð° ZizA.rU


----------



## El Caco

simsklok said:


> but ladies and gentlemen.. this is probably one of the BIGGEST fails I've ever seen in my fucking life..


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah that liquor store douchebag is a good one  what a tard


----------



## Leon

doggie fail


----------



## Regor

OMG You might as well closed this thread. Because that stupid-ass in the liquor store is TEH FAILZ!!!

You can't get any more FAIL in one clip!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

"Does anybody have the lyrics to the loner?"

^^highly confused Garry Moore fan.


----------



## budda

liquor fail, wow!!! he musta already been messed up on soomething.

that falling looks like it hurt!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


>




and he did so well, all to plonk on the floor at the end .....


----------



## Splees

playstopause said:


>




Hahaha I like to imagine him walking down the street like that.


----------



## simsklok

shoplifting phail


----------



## Randy

^
Ouch.


----------



## Groff

Pwnt!


----------



## D-EJ915

that guy got owned


----------



## TimSE

56k=Slooooooow fail!


----------



## Sebastian

wow ... yeah .. owned


----------



## Harray 18

lol


----------



## skinhead

shoplifting phail


----------



## Nerina

I love when people try and shoplift and get owned like that, hilarious


----------



## MorbidTravis

simsklok said:


> shoplifting phail



wtfpwn


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Michael




----------



## Nerina

wow


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

this

http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/PS/88075~Animal-House-Posters.jpg

I actually can't tell if it's a win or a lose.

(@ chicken sandwich 'foul' language )


----------



## biggness

simsklok said:


> but ladies and gentlemen.. this is probably one of the BIGGEST fails I've ever seen in my fucking life..




That is one of the funniest things I have ever seen in my whole entire existence. OMG!! That dude, maybe he had good reason for having to rob a store. Maybe he couldn't hold a job because he was discriminated against... 

...for being a total phailure!!!


----------



## oompa

lmao epic phailure thief ^ 

some more fail:


----------



## TimSE

the cock suckin chicken one is amazing


----------



## TimSE

impressive fail


----------



## The Atomic Ass

TimSE said:


> impressive fail




Damn, wish someone would do that to me so I could get a new bike.


----------



## Lee

This is getting resurrected because of this sad, sad, specimen:


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Alex-D33

Metal Ken said:


> my favorite fail.



This takes the Cake


----------



## zimbloth

Alex-D33 said:


> This takes the Cake



I disagree, I think my entry is by far the most potent


----------



## Groff

simsklok said:


> but ladies and gentlemen.. this is probably one of the BIGGEST fails I've ever seen in my fucking life..




Ever see the one that had sound to it? THAT is an epic fail...


----------



## Randy

zimbloth said:


> I disagree, I think my entry is by far the most potent



Indeed. Dane Cock is loserific.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## GuitarG2

By far the biggest fail of all time

I mean, at 1:00 what the fuck?


----------



## TimSE

GuitarG2 said:


> By far the biggest fail of all time
> 
> I mean, at 1:00 what the fuck?




omg that was so bad ...


----------



## supertruper1988

TimSE said:


> omg that was so bad ...



OMG terrible


----------



## Newkie

supertruper1988 said:


> OMG terrible



Oh it's terrible alright, but is it as bad as this?



That singer and the guitarist... wow...


----------



## wes225

Newkie said:


> Oh it's terrible alright, but is it as bad as this?
> 
> 
> 
> That singer and the guitarist... wow...


that cant be real.


----------



## jackson_metal_head

not real man (IMO)


----------



## Randy

Well, I'm glad to see A7X went back to playing some of their old material. 

EDIT:  I typed "AX7" by accident... there's something ironically "fail" about that.


----------



## HighGain510

levelhead86 said:


> Well, I'm glad to see AX7 went back to playing some of their old material.


----------



## GuitarG2

Newkie said:


> Oh it's terrible alright, but is it as bad as this?
> 
> 
> 
> That singer and the guitarist... wow...




Ah shit, in Music Performance BTEC at Haywards Heath College, I remember during the first term there was always someone playing that riff. It drove me to the edge of insanity. I would try to play Flattening of Emotions  to try and drown it out, but to no avail.

Seeing this brings that feeling back...

A7X cover band + repressed traumatic memories = MOST EPIC FAIL!

and lol at the people moshing, not realising the perpetual fucking their aural canals are getting, that like multiplies the fail sevenfold (get it?)


----------



## Kevan

GuitarG2 said:


> By far the biggest fail of all time
> 
> I mean, at 1:00 what the fuck?


At 1:00, I cried until 1:15 then had to turn it off.
Didn't make it to 1:20.

--------------------
I saw a poster on another forum, and had to give it the ol' fail:








(Sorry about the quality; I was in a hurry)


----------



## Nerina




----------



## -K4G-




----------



## lobee

Mogwaii said:


> I took this in London








From Wisconsin to London, it seems Dick gets around!


----------



## dream-thief

GuitarG2 said:


> By far the biggest fail of all time
> 
> I mean, at 1:00 what the fuck?




1:48 ftw 



Kevan said:


> At 1:00, I cried until 1:15 then had to turn it off.
> Didn't make it to 1:20.
> 
> --------------------
> I saw a poster on another forum, and had to give it the ol' fail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the quality; I was in a hurry)



It took me 10 minutes of wondering why that had fail to realise. 

You can see where my priorities were...


----------



## eleven59

There was an emo kid in one of the guitar shops I was browsing in yesterday butchering Killswitch's version of "Holy Diver". On a fully-loaded JP6 no less.


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Nerina

@ Dick's For Rent



KillForGod said:


>



 !


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Mattayus

this is probably my fav so far - 

................ The picture won't work! OH THE IRONY!!!

I suppose this image applies right now then


----------



## Nerina




----------



## loktide

Nerina said:


>



that's actually a win for the lazy-ass bird on top


----------



## dream-thief

I second that ^^


----------



## Nerina




----------



## loktide




----------



## Mattayus

Nerina said:


>



haha this was on the news over here in teh UK a few months ago


----------



## NewArmyGuitar




----------



## Mattayus

LMAO!! The youtube comments for that are fucking golden!


----------



## budda

Kevan said:


> the ol' fail:


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Mattayus

... everything u just posted has been posted already


----------



## petereanima

Mattayus said:


> ... everything u just posted has been posted already



so i'm on topic as on-topic can be - cause my post is epic fail.


----------



## Mattayus

LOL exactly


----------



## petereanima

man...if you only knew how long it took me to find for all these pics hahaha....


----------



## Zepp88

If a thread about epic fail, results in epic fail is that an epic win?


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> If a thread about epic fail, results in epic fail is that an epic win?



i will keep telling that to myself.


----------



## Mattayus

well, this calls for this picture again!


----------



## petereanima




----------



## ibznorange

KillForGod said:


>





me and my buddy did that 
actually, the real version we turned in is the only reason i passed phsyics, with a d 

Ill see if i cant get the other scans of shit


----------



## Chris

^ 3 years of bitching about it and not one motherfucking suggestion from you fags.


----------



## Nerina

^ I cant find a cool enough one...........


----------



## ZeroSignal

Chris said:


> ^ 3 years of bitching about it and not one motherfucking suggestion from you fags.



I thought there was one?  I heard it was like this guy  but with Bulb's head stuck on it or something. I really would have loved to see that either way.


----------



## Nerina

Chris said:


> ^ 3 years of bitching about it and not one motherfucking suggestion from you fags.


----------



## B Lopez

Chris said:


> ^ 3 years of bitching about it and not one motherfucking suggestion from you fags.



Still need a :bobby:

You know what it's like trying to search "shirtless" "topless" etc and return a smiley as a result? 

The one in my sig is ok by me btw......


----------



## Nerina

:bobby: should be the surf dude


----------



## canuck brian

ibznorange said:


> me and my buddy did that
> actually, the real version we turned in is the only reason i passed phsyics, with a d
> 
> Ill see if i cant get the other scans of shit



I was so out of it on a law exam in university that I wrote "the rule of law taps to produce two white mana."


----------



## msherman

My buddy, Bo


----------



## msherman




----------



## Justin Bailey

canuck brian said:


> I was so out of it on a law exam in university that I wrote "the rule of law taps to produce two white mana."



 thats fucking amazing


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## playstopause

WHAT?!? Gross.


----------



## HighGain510

ibznorange said:


> me and my buddy did that
> actually, the real version we turned in is the only reason i passed phsyics, with a d
> 
> Ill see if i cant get the other scans of shit



Not to doubt you but how many years ago were you taking physics? That pic has been floating around the net for quite a few years now and IIRC you are only 19 or 20...


----------



## Brendan G

HighGain510 said:


> Not to doubt you but how many years ago were you taking physics? That pic has been floating around the net for quite a few years now and IIRC you are only 19 or 20...


He may have meant that he turned in a paper that had the same thing written on it, it's possible that he got the same worksheet.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

thedonutman said:


> OK, maybe its not _that_ bad..........


 

DAMNIT!! I was gonna post that.

Oh well, I guess I do this instead.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Newkie said:


> One of the funnier phails in Swedish history.


 
Hey hey hey! Stockholm native here.

Not that I'm disagreeing or anything.



Seriously, ever drive a Volvo?



NewArmyGuitar said:


>





I knew my old band would get famous some how.

You really should see the next song in that set.



If you're going to tribute Phil Lynott from Thin Lizzy, possibly Suicide isn't the best song to do it with.


----------



## TimSE

HAUCH said:


>



ohSHIT


----------



## -K4G-

JoeyTRabbit said:


> DAMNIT!! I was gonna post that.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I do this instead.



Hey, S&M wasnt that bad.


----------



## petereanima

somebody PLEASE put an "epic fail!" on this:


----------



## Thrashmanzac

this one cracks me up.


----------



## arktan




----------



## ZeroSignal

arktan said:


>



Actually, I think that that's one of those "Fail so Epic that it just might be a Win" pictures. 

Plus it took out one of those goddamn 4X4s that are inexplicably invading city's across the world.


----------



## TimSE

petereanima said:


> somebody PLEASE put an "epic fail!" on this:



"I HAVE A FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIILLLLLLLL!!!!"


----------



## petereanima

TimSE said:


> "I HAVE A FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIILLLLLLLL!!!!"






BY TEH POWER OF FAILSKULL!!


----------



## Popsyche

That's gonna hurt!


----------



## arktan

^^Yeeeehaaaaaa, "touched by his noodly appendage" comes to mind


----------



## Popsyche

Thrashmanzac said:


> this one cracks me up.



That douche looks like he's sticking his head out of a lettuce head!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Popsyche said:


> That douche looks like he's sticking his head out of a lettuce head!



Maybe he's a cabbage-patch douche.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

KillForGod said:


> Hey, S&M wasnt that bad.


 

It's not at all! It's probably by far my favorite Metallica album. (duck/cover)

Think of it this way. It's the only album I can listen to all the way through and not be bored or annoyed by any of the songs on it. Well, Nothing Else Matters is extremely boring but I've always thought that to begin with. But I can at least listen to it on S&M.



Popsyche said:


> That's gonna hurt!


 
 @ the faces of the people watching.


----------



## darren

FAIL Blog: Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments


----------



## Mr. S

darren said:


> FAIL Blog: Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments




OH MY GOD


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

How do you say fucked? XD


----------



## Mattayus

I just made this after coming across it a few minutes ago


----------



## sakeido

arktan said:


> ^^Yeeeehaaaaaa, "touched by his noodly appendage" comes to mind



Ramen brother


----------



## arktan

sakeido said:


> Ramen brother



yeah brother

Ramen


----------



## arktan

whose signature model is it?


----------



## Zak1233

arktan said:


> whose signature model is it?



Herman-Li's


----------



## arktan

Zak1233 said:


> Herman-Li's



i was waiting for exactly that name!!!! 

i would rep you right now if i could!!

nah, just joking around, in fact i love dragonforce


----------



## Zak1233

arktan said:


> i was waiting for exactly that name!!!!
> 
> i would rep you right now if i could!!
> 
> nah, just joking around, in fact i love dragonforce



lols i like em to, would be funny tho if that was herman-li's sig lol


----------



## arktan

Zak1233 said:


> lols i like em to, would be funny tho if that was herman-li's sig lol



FUCKIN' AWESOME  

or imagine some Death Metaaaaahlzz with one of those


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Looks like something Hetfield would play.


----------



## Randy

arktan said:


> whose signature model is it?



Actually, it belongs to a fellow forum-ite:

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: E Lucevan Le Stelle


----------



## arktan

Randy said:


> Actually, it belongs to a fellow forum-ite:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: E Lucevan Le Stelle



you're kidding... right? 

I mean, we're talking about a six-string here....


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> I mean, we're talking about a six-string here....



Exactly. It would be like having only one ball.


----------



## Mattmc74

g3rmanium said:


> Exactly. It would be like having only one ball.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> Actually, it belongs to a fellow forum-ite:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: E Lucevan Le Stelle



Eh? 

How do I (and my taste in guitars) come into this?


----------



## arktan

Nerina said:


>



poor dog  *sad panda*



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Eh?
> 
> How do I (and my taste in guitars) come into this?



Wait, that guitar is really yours?


----------



## Zak1233

Nerina said:


>



holy shit


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

arktan said:


> Wait, that guitar is really yours?



Sadly, no... just a joke about me being gay I believe... 

I would so play that live though!


----------



## arktan

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Sadly, no... just a joke about me being gay I believe...
> 
> I would so play that live though!



 it looks already sexy on Herman Li.....


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Eh?
> 
> How do I (and my taste in guitars) come into this?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>


----------



## El Caco

I can't remember if I have posted this here before,


----------



## playstopause

Holly sh*t!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

That's a Darwin Award, right there.

BMW = Several thousand $.
Autocross day = a few dozen $.
Running yourself over while doing donuts (!) = PRICELESS.


----------



## arktan

he got what he deserved.... why do people always look for problems as if there aren't enought comming by themselves already...


----------



## BigBaldIan

Glad to see the OGC logo getting roundly hammered (my other half works for them).













Just some of the demotivational shit myself and my mate Paddy have come up with!


----------



## JBroll

s7eve said:


> I can't remember if I have posted this here before,




And Nigel has run himself over!

Seriously... that defines epic fail. Everyone go home. 

[/thread]

Jeff


----------



## Bobo

deleted poo


----------



## Brendan G

Bobo said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFJjaj7pXsA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFJjaj7pXsA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


That in itself is an epic failure, so you're on the right track.


----------



## Bobo

Brendan G said:


> That in itself is an epic failure, so you're on the right track.



Well I guess it works different on this type of forum


----------



## Brendan G

Bobo said:


> Well I guess it works different on this type of forum



It's all in good fun, nothing was meant by it, hence the .


----------



## thedonutman

I can't remember where I saw this, UG I think. It might have been posted here already.
Some guy trying to set up his K7:


----------



## arktan

thedonutman said:


> I can't remember where I saw this, UG I think. It might have been posted here already.
> Some guy trying to set up his K7:



 take him out in the field and shoot him!!!


----------



## BigBaldIan

thedonutman said:


> I can't remember where I saw this, UG I think. It might have been posted here already.
> Some guy trying to set up his K7:



The person responsible for this should be forced to teabag the trem cavity while all the strings are cut.


----------



## Bobo

Brendan G said:


> It's all in good fun, nothing was meant by it, hence the .



It's cool, and I did get a laugh at myself  

The .50 cal I shot had massive recoil, but I'm glad I didn't get pwned like that chick.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar




----------



## ZeroSignal

This clearly is the humdrumvee.
|
|
V



Defending the world, I see...


----------



## arktan

ZeroSignal said:


> This clearly is the humdrumvee.
> |
> |
> V
> 
> 
> 
> Defending the world, I see...






now imagine they get ambushed....  "Oh shit, The M2 is fucked!" "What?! you got hit?!!" ratatata "No sir, it fell off!" ratatttatta boom "damn taiwanese parts!!"


----------



## Mr. S

very nearly an epic fail


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mr. S said:


> very nearly an epic fail



Holy shit that was scary!  Don't fuck with guns or they'll fuck with you!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Not a picture, not literally a fail, yet still epic:


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Mr. S said:


> very nearly an epic fail




man that guy is lucky/stupid beyond belief...


----------



## Guitarwizard

?? I don't know what actually happened here..


----------



## keithb

Guitarwizard said:


> ?? I don't know what actually happened here..



He took a shot at a target (iron, from what I hear the guys in the video say) and the ricochet came back and hit his hearing protection. He was inches away from being shot in the head.


----------



## ZeroSignal

keithb said:


> He took a shot at a target (iron, from what I hear the guys in the video say) and the ricochet came back and hit his hearing protection. He was inches away from being shot in the head.



You can actually see it ricochet off the ground before it hits him in the earpiece! That's fucking scary!


----------



## thedonutman

Aren't those 50 cals supposed to be able to shoot through armoured tanks and stuff?


----------



## Vince

thedonutman said:


> Aren't those 50 cals supposed to be able to shoot through armoured tanks and stuff?



Yes, but ricochets are not direct hits. They're glancing strikes.


----------



## wes225

Guitarwizard said:


> Not a picture, not literally a fail, yet still epic:


i love watching the jews running away like scared bastards even though its just an impersonater, hahaa


----------



## Vince

and here comes the best one....





.






.




wait for it...



.




.





.


----------



## Zepp88

Nice ones Vince


----------



## M3RC1L3SS

...right after Hurricane Katrina...







Oh yeah... Prince during halftime show at superbowl...


----------



## Mattmc74

And here is the winner I think!!!
]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

those are some true fails you guys just posted, especially the escalator


----------



## Groff

This is the ultimate fail.

(Note: This is a little brutal - has a little blood)


----------



## playstopause

^
OUCH!!!!!
What a fucking twat!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Vince said:


>



HAHAHA! There was a guy at my uni who was in a wheelchair who was an arrogant prick all the time and acted like the world owed him something just because he was disabled. He used to go full speed down the corridors in a motorbike helmet and run into people.

One day I got on the bus and he got on, he had his visor down and he had what sounded like the wettest sneeze ever erupt all over his visor 



TheMissing said:


> This is the ultimate fail.
> 
> (Note: This is a little brutal - has a little blood)




I guess this guy really doesn't like skin?


----------



## El Caco

I've seen the first half of that before but not the rest and wondered what happened to him, I'm still wondering. I also have no idea what he was trying to do.


----------



## Groff

M3RC1L3SS said:


>



Prince is made out of win, therefore he is immune to fail.


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> I've seen the first half of that before but not the rest and wondered what happened to him, I'm still wondering. I also have no idea what he was trying to do.



I can't find any videos of what he was _trying_ to do, but i've seen it before. If you get a small running start and jump onto the rails with your forearms and ankles (wearing a sweater and long pants) you can slide down the railing.

EDIT:

Here's one! (It's not one of the better ones, but it's the only one I can find.)

YouTube - The Improved Escalator Dive


----------



## noodles




----------



## noodles

wes225 said:


> i love watching the jews running away like scared bastards even though its just an impersonater, hahaa



That's funny, since I love banning antisemitic bastards.

YOU FAIL.


----------



## ZeroSignal

noodles said:


> That's funny, since I love banning antisemitic bastards.
> 
> YOU FAIL.



Thanks Noodles!


----------



## wannabguitarist




----------



## El Caco

TheMissing said:


> I can't find any videos of what he was _trying_ to do, but i've seen it before. If you get a small running start and jump onto the rails with your forearms and ankles (wearing a sweater and long pants) you can slide down the railing.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's one! (It's not one of the better ones, but it's the only one I can find.)
> 
> YouTube - The Improved Escalator Dive



I see and I found one.

Not a fail.


but I found plenty of fails looking for this.





Fail at failing, teen attempts suicide and fails


This one is brutal and apparently he did not die.


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> I see and I found one.
> 
> Not a fail.




There was a really good one I saw years ago. I think it was japanese perhaps? It was a VERY long subway escalator, and he slid down the whole thing fast as hell. I haven't been able to track it down.


----------



## Mr. S

Oh shit Steve, that third one was BRUTAL


----------



## Anthony

noodles said:


> That's funny, since I love banning antisemitic bastards.
> 
> YOU FAIL.



Holy shit, finally.


----------



## Sebastian

haha... the last one with the car.. it was from Poland ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

noodles said:


> That's funny, since I love banning antisemitic bastards.
> 
> YOU FAIL.


----------



## JBroll

Is he gone for good? Surprised he lasted as long as he did...

Jeff


----------



## El Caco

Hope you like pain


----------



## Sebastian

Holy shit


----------



## D-EJ915

man those guys are idiots...


----------



## El Caco

Parkour time, some of these are a little brutal &#9760; 







&#9760;


&#9760;


&#9760;&#9760;


&#9760;&#9760;


&#9760;&#9760;


&#9760;&#9760;&#9760;


----------



## OzzyC

wes225 said:


> i love watching the jews running away like scared bastards even though its just an impersonater, hahaa





noodles said:


> That's funny, since I love banning antisemitic bastards.
> 
> YOU FAIL.



JEW FAIL?


----------



## Brewtal_Damage




----------



## Seedawakener

BigBaldIan said:


> The person responsible for this should be forced to teabag the trem cavity while all the strings are cut.



Probably wouldn't hurt that much since the springs seem to be pulling very lightly.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff




----------



## DelfinoPie




----------



## M3RC1L3SS

TheMissing said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHA! Dude, that was an EPIC FUCKING FAIL. Plus, he probably broke his nose hahaha.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Groff

Sebastian said:


>



Pwnd


----------



## kristallin

What happens when a Chinese restaurant in Beijing tries to have their name translates by on online translation service, and has the result made into a sign...


----------



## Kevan

I took a fun one yesterday:





*QUADRUPLE FAIL! *

2500 HP vs 1 HP.


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## JoryGriffin

May have already been posted... too many pages


----------



## Sebastian

hahah on the wood thing...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Finance....duh


----------



## GuitarG2

Not epic, but this is psychological fail at it's finest


----------



## arktan




----------



## DavyH

I win.


----------



## loktide

DavyH said:


> I win.


----------



## Nerina

GuitarG2 said:


> Not epic, but this is psychological fail at it's finest


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## twiztedchild

I think that is a pretty big phail right there 

and it is a Douglas from Rondo.

Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA Left Handed at HomeOld


----------



## TimSE

^^^ haha lulz at them leftys


----------



## Mattayus

GuitarG2 said:


> Not epic, but this is psychological fail at it's finest




OUCH is that for real!?


----------



## gaunten

I don't get it with the lefty?


----------



## yevetz

twiztedchild said:


> I think that is a pretty big phail right there
> 
> and it is a Douglas from Rondo.
> 
> Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA Left Handed at HomeOld





awesome


----------



## gaunten

s7eve said:


> I see and I found one.
> 
> 
> but I found plenty of fails looking for this.





this is quite funny, this is like a couple of miles from where I live. I've been there a loads of times, it's a place called knutpunkten where you go between helsingborg in sweden and helsingör in denmark. there is usually quite a lot people there 

Edit: Lulz at the comment "I told him to shave his as before he went"


----------



## Randy

Mattayus said:


> OUCH is that for real!?



Pretty fake reaction, IMHO.


----------



## gaunten

http://niflgard.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/_40618963_metal_hammer_203.jpg

phail anselmo


----------



## Mattmc74

gaunten said:


> this is quite funny, this is like a couple of miles from where I live. I've been there a loads of times, it's a place called knutpunkten where you go between helsingborg in sweden and helsingör in denmark. there is usually quite a lot people there


----------



## Mattmc74

twiztedchild said:


> I think that is a pretty big phail right there
> 
> and it is a Douglas from Rondo.
> 
> Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA Left Handed at HomeOld


----------



## Mattayus

gaunten said:


> I don't get it with the lefty?



it's a righty trem arm


----------



## loktide

another tremolo fail:






tremolo put on the wrong side of the trem on an apex


----------



## yevetz

/\


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

loktide said:


> another tremolo fail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tremolo put on the wrong side of the trem on an apex


SRV Style!


----------



## Rachmaninoff

loktide said:


> another tremolo fail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tremolo put on the wrong side of the trem on an apex


FAIL !!!!!!!


----------



## jymellis

7 Dying Trees said:


> SRV Style!



first thing that popped into my head!


jym


----------



## playstopause

Actually, that's not quite a fail, sorry guys... 

There's trem holes on both sides of the trem :


----------



## Groff

Kevan said:


> I took a fun one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QUADRUPLE FAIL! *
> 
> 2500 HP vs 1 HP.



Car - $80,000
Gas - $4.00 a gallon
Hosepower - 500+ (not sure about this one)
Getting stuck behind a horse and buggy in a no passing zone - Priceless

I assume you were in the Ram?


----------



## darbdavys

playstopause said:


> Actually, that's not quite a fail, sorry guys...
> 
> There's trem holes on both sides of the trem :



But the one on the left is not for trem arm, it's for the U-bar


----------



## gaunten

UNLESS!! you've hendrix'd it!! haha 

found these btw:
http://www.mariowiki.com/images/e/e4/Mario_you_phail.gif

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-dog-pictures-brakes-fail-bulldog.jpg

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb...MintersChapel/McPHAIL_Opal_Duke_1920-1989.JPG


----------



## Kevan

TheMissing said:


> Car - $80,000
> Gas - $4.00 a gallon
> *Hose*power - 500+ (not sure about this one)
> Getting stuck behind a horse and buggy in a no passing zone - Priceless
> 
> I assume you were in the Ram?


I'll help ya out with this:

- Viper's currently list at just under $90K.
- Gas is only $3.52/gal. here.
- The only "*hose*power" in the photo is between my legs. (typo pwnage LOL)
- From far to near:
White = 500 HP
Blue = 500 HP
Silver= 500 HP
My Truck = 500 HP
Green (behind me) = 500 HP
-------------------------------------
TOTAL: 2500 HP
(I probably should have said "2000 HP" because the green car is behind my truck and isn't seen in that picture. Sorry.)

- The "horse & buggy" is actually an Amish family (father and son in this case).


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Cover of Manowar 1983 album, _Into the Glory Ride_.
Joey DeMaio (leftmost one) clothes = *FAIL*.

(Dalmatian dog skin WTF  )

The 80's are plenty full of FAIL episodes.
That's why I *love* the 80's.


----------



## gaunten

Rachmaninoff said:


> Cover of Manowar 1983 album, _Into the Glory Ride_.
> ManOWar(above picture) cover= *FAIL*.
> 
> (Dalmatian dog skin WTF  )
> 
> The 80's are plenty full of FAIL episodes.
> That's why I *love* the 80's.


 

fixed


----------



## Nick

the guy second from the right is holding the 1 handed mace with 2 hands which is adding a whole lot of comedy value to that pic lol


----------



## Mattayus

Nick said:


> the guy second from the right is holding the 1 handed mace with 2 hands which is adding a whole lot of comedy value to that pic lol



No, that's just linear perspective my dear boy. It's actually 1700ft long and has a wrecking ball on the end


----------



## D-EJ915

Mattayus said:


> No, that's just linear perspective my dear boy. It's actually 1700ft long and has a wrecking ball on the end


lol


----------



## arktan




----------



## gaunten

A now more or less classic fail at english


----------



## TimSE

gaunten said:


> A now more or less classic fail at english




lol wtf
i cant believe you done this Gaunten!


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Finance....duh



Classic SS.org


----------



## Daemoniac

I cant believe no-one has put this one up yet...


The fail so epic...

















So terrible...




















So horrifyingly real.....






















That it not only doubles back as a win.....






















But then goes right the fuck back as THE epic fail.....


----------



## Josh Lawson




----------



## Jaaaaamie

ARGH


----------



## TimSE

Jaaaaamie said:


> ARGH




IT CANNOT BE UNSEEN!


----------



## Vince




----------



## Vince

this guy is awesome


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

This one is a lot worse


----------



## El Caco

The only way to fail harder is to watch them all


----------



## Vince

his fat holds his underwear up!!


----------



## gaunten

Enough with the fat guy!! here comes a fail so epic it just might be a halfwin for accomplishing this:


and here's another big failure:


----------



## playstopause

"Female parking ALL TIME WORST"


----------



## El Caco

If you hit it enough it will move out of the way


----------



## gaunten

here is a pretty funny one if you're swedish, a Finnish guy fails at swedish:


I will try to translate it for you english people just for the hell of it:
reporter: "what is the most practical, or most fun about the internet?"
guy: "YEA yeayea, heh, It's actually, it's it's, hare soup in.. I ..... am gay"
other guy: "yea, ee, we dannot so much swedish, we're from finland"

well no shit


----------



## bulletbass man

I went thru this entire thread tonight. It took 2 hours. Primarily because I watched this video atleast 10 times

There is no bigger fail than this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

bulletbass man said:


> I went thru this entire thread tonight. It took 2 hours. Primarily because I watched this video atleast 10 times
> 
> There is no bigger fail than this






Spoiler



yeah that ones a classic


----------



## loktide

bulletbass man said:


> I went thru this entire thread tonight. It took 2 hours. Primarily because I watched this video atleast 10 times
> 
> There is no bigger fail than this






that's great


----------



## Splees

hahahaHAha that was a good one.


----------



## DanD




----------



## Jaaaaamie

Youtube is full of fat people that fail tremendously!


----------



## GazPots

I've watched that 2nd parking video a few times now and i still don't understand what the utter fuck the person is trying to do.


It seems they've taken the hardest route to get out of the car park when they could have just reversed to the left and then moved to the right and out of camera shot.


Bizarre.


----------



## petereanima

DanD said:


>


----------



## Randy

Doo mush bruh...


----------



## gaunten

GazPots said:


> I've watched that 2nd parking video a few times now and i still don't understand what the utter fuck the person is trying to do.
> 
> 
> It seems they've taken the hardest route to get out of the car park when they could have just reversed to the left and then moved to the right and out of camera shot.
> 
> 
> Bizarre.


 

how can you not understand? it's all in the videos title "*FEMALE* parking"
what more explanation do you need


----------



## Chris




----------



## drmosh

haha, what the hell is going on there


----------



## gaunten

seen that before, it rocks your fucking socks off!!
they even have a lefty guitarist!
plus, the guy at 0:49 looks a little like manny in black books


----------



## TimSE

the guy has desabled embedding so click below

YouTube - 160 notes per second (No sweep guitar shred)

omg


----------



## DanD




----------



## Kevan

TimSE said:


> the guy has desabled embedding so click below
> 
> YouTube - 160 notes per second (No sweep guitar shred)
> 
> omg


Ahhhh....but out of that fail comes a minor win:

Noice!

For true utter failure, you must search a little deeper....
ZLAD!!!


Yep....Spock showin' some Hobbit love:


Another load of FAIL delivered.


----------



## OzzyC

You know what else fails? 

Youtube. 

I can't watch any of these vids right now.


----------



## kristallin

Kevan said:


> Yep....Spock showin' some Hobbit love:
> 
> 
> Another load of FAIL delivered.




Oh come on, that's a fail that wraps around and becomes a win!


----------



## twiztedchild

heres probably the biggest fail this year...







Buy Gibson Reverse Explorer Electric Guitar Antique Walnut at Musician's Friend


----------



## gaunten

bloody hell!! I'd almost forgotten that'n, that's almost in league with the reverse V...
what bothers me the most is the headstock, and the fact that I almost bought a right handed explorer once, with plans on Hendrixing it...


----------



## midian

i wonder if they stole the idea from paul or paul from them... (since the iceman is kinda an explorercopy i think it doesnt matter)

YouTube - Paul Gilbert 3 New Ibanez Guitars


----------



## twiztedchild

gaunten said:


> bloody hell!! I'd almost forgotten that'n, that's almost in league with the reverse V...
> what bothers me the most is the headstock, and the fact that I almost bought a right handed explorer once, with plans on Hendrixing it...



well you could buy that fix the headstock then theres a left handed Explorer 

and also move that electics to the other side. it wouldnt be to bad if it wasnt for that haedstock


----------



## Tiger

YouTube - Bubb Rubb and Lil Sis

Its almost like its a Chappelle show skit.

The best part is when they go to demonstrate it, count how many traffic violations you see.


----------



## Mattayus

Some new ones from the fail blog!


----------



## arktan

Mattayus said:


> Some new ones from the fail blog!



Zepp, was that your doing?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i hope no one has posted this yet :


its so bad its good though....

its so bad its good though....


----------



## GazPots

gaunten said:


> how can you not understand? it's all in the videos title "*FEMALE* parking"
> what more explanation do you need



Well i watched the embedded video so i didnt actually see the title but all is clear now.


----------



## Randy

The kids on the right look scared of it.


----------



## GuitarG2

Now THAT...is a fail.


----------



## -K4G-

WTF was that?


----------



## kristallin

-K4G- said:


> WTF was that?



Ashlee Simpson having a bout of acid reflux


----------



## Neil

OMFG!!! That fat guy!

WTF?

*kills self*


----------



## yevetz

GuitarG2 said:


> Now THAT...is a fail.


----------



## Daemoniac

LMFAO, you can just see the conversation now 

"Eat your pork faggots son, or you can go to bed without dessert!"


----------



## Elysian

playstopause said:


>



thats not cool. guess your fucked up agile is karmic retribution enough though


----------



## gaunten

ok, time to revive this thread with some fresh fails from shipmentoffail.com 
the team photo one is fucking epic


----------



## Thrashmanzac

twiztedchild said:


> heres probably the biggest fail this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Gibson Reverse Explorer Electric Guitar Antique Walnut at Musician's Friend


----------



## gaunten

that thing wouldn't be half the fail if they'd put a normal, or reverse headstock on it, then it would be killer to hendrix for lefties!!
(ok the pickguard is made of fail as well..)


----------



## playstopause

Epic fail.


----------



## gaunten

I just came to think of one of the biggest fails in history..







No it's not bush












no, it's not the gibson inverted V or Explorer










No, it's not the vietnam war















it's:


----------



## Variant

kristallin said:


> Ashlee Simpson having a bout of acid reflux



 No, Ashlee Simpson have a life-long bout of suck!


----------



## Rick

Gaunten, you're gonna have to explain that one to me.


----------



## DavyH

Rick said:


> Gaunten, you're gonna have to explain that one to me.


 
The European Union flag. It's working out about as well as the United States of Africa.

Although it must be great to sit in Brussels being paid obscene amounts of money to decide the optimum curve in a banana


----------



## ire_works




----------



## gaunten

davyH nailed it pretty good there rick...

oh, and matthew, I laughed so F*cking hard when I saw that futurama episode the first time


----------



## DanD




----------



## lobee

Holy shit, can someone translate that!?


----------



## kung_fu

lobee said:


> Holy shit, can someone translate that!?



why, when a picture's worth a thousand words


----------



## bulletbass man

DavyH said:


> The European Union flag. It's working out about as well as the United States of Africa.
> 
> Although it must be great to sit in Brussels being paid obscene amounts of money to decide the optimum curve in a banana


 
It's working in some countries favor but for the majority it's pretty bad.

examples are the whole romania using nearly all of its young adult population and the issues with the ultra conservatives living next to the ultra liberals in the netherlands now. (It has led to several murders)


----------



## Brendan G

bulletbass man said:


> examples are the whole romania using nearly all of its young adult population and the issues with the ultra conservatives living next to the ultra liberals in the netherlands now. (It has led to several murders)


That's...not...a good thing...


----------



## gaunten

that's probably what he meant by "for the majority it's pretty bad"


----------



## ire_works

lobee said:


> Holy shit, can someone translate that!?



I think translated (keep in mind my japanese is pretty bad) it says:








































































AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## gaunten

Here is the single most Epic fail in my community: (and by epic, I mean a fail that has been going on for about 16 years so far, and probably will for at least another 7 years)






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallands&#229;s_Tunnel

here is a link if you don't know what it's about.

"If we can fly to the moon and back, why shouldn't we be able to make an environmentally safe tunnel through here?"


----------



## D-EJ915

I think ss.org broke your link


----------



## gaunten

fixd


----------



## Mattmc74

FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sami

omfg


----------



## 70Seven

Mattmc74 said:


> FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OMG WOW !!!!!!


----------



## Luan

twiztedchild said:


> I think that is a pretty big phail right there
> 
> and it is a Douglas from Rondo.
> 
> Douglas WRL 590 Floyd NA Left Handed at HomeOld



I don't get it


----------



## eleven59

Luan said:


> I don't get it



It's a right handed arm on a left handed guitar.


----------



## playstopause

Luan said:


> I don't get it



That's because it's too obvious.


----------



## D-EJ915

the bar actually works better that way


----------



## twiztedchild

D-EJ915 said:


> the bar actually works better that way



really?


----------



## drmosh

Mattmc74 said:


> FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hahaha, holy shit.


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> the bar actually works better that way



Oh because you know? 

Looks ridiculous nonetheless.


----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy

That last one.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## twiztedchild

Stitch said:


>




 that is the funneyest thing I've seen


----------



## Jesse

DUDE! He even TOLD her he thought it was going to happen!


----------



## Tiger

Ah that South Park episode makes sense now, good stuff.


----------



## 7slinger

Stitch said:


>






twiztedchild said:


> that is the funneyest thing I've seen





these douchebags never fail to amaze me

EDIT: The guy in the video is who I'm calling a douchebag


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Newkie

Haha! "Do not fold coins" -.-


----------



## Mattmc74

^ That was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## loktide

Newkie said:


> Haha! "Do not fold coins" -.-


----------



## twiztedchild

7slinger said:


> these douchebags never fail to amaze me
> 
> EDIT: The guy in the video is who I'm calling a douchebag



It's cool man I knew you were talking about that vide


----------



## gaunten

Mattmc74 said:


>


 
this must be located near the governors house in california


----------



## Tiger




----------



## wes225

Tiger said:


>


thats classic


----------



## awesomeaustin

The best cover EVAR!!!!


----------



## Randy

Tiger said:


>






*YES!*


----------



## gaunten

gotta watch that cover when I get home, but the best cover I've seen is this'n:



a youtube classic! If only we could get to play a stage that big


----------



## COBHC

awesomeaustin said:


> The best cover EVAR!!!!





that has to be one of the worst covers , my god


----------



## awesomeaustin

me and my band had grand ole' time the first see saw that!


----------



## Mattayus

This thread needs some new pics!


----------



## Mattayus

just one more, this one made me shit my pants laughing...


----------



## eleven59

That last one is amazing


----------



## Randy

Mattayus said:


> This thread needs some new pics!


----------



## D-EJ915

Mattayus said:


> just one more, this one made me shit my pants laughing...


 awesomecow


----------



## 7slinger

Mattayus said:


>


----------



## Mattayus

Randy said:


>



 omg!


----------



## sami

omfg ahahahaaha!!! Love the cow and twatt one! (that's prolly the only time I'll ever use cow and twat in the same sentence )


----------



## Ville

Randy said:


>



I was thinking exactly the same


----------



## bulletbass man

Newkie said:


> Haha! "Do not fold coins" -.-




The groom looks a lot like my math teacher from freshmen year.

he actually got dumped by his fiance


----------



## El Caco




----------



## gaunten

the one with they guy getting his car stolen!

here is a classic pic in swedish btw:






edit: might be due with a translation/explanation, the guy gets make up like kiss obviously, but first off, the newspaper have written more or less "david carlsson 6 years, gets kiss in his face" now as if that isn't fucked up enough, if you say kiss in swedish, you don't mean kiss, you mean piss...


----------



## petereanima

damn, as if "mosh models" wouldnt be an epic fail itself - further that "model" looks like this little elf from Harry Potter..."Master has given Dobby a piercing"


----------



## sami

omglol

Mosh Models??? If that dude was a "mosh model," he would NOT have any piercings left in his face or his ear lobe.

biggest phail so phar!


----------



## loktide

the similarity is indeed striking


----------



## petereanima

i still cant believe how weird thisperson looks....cant...stop....watching....cant...stop....cant....


----------



## jymellis

petereanima said:


> damn, as if "mosh models" wouldnt be an epic fail itself - further that "model" looks like this little elf from Harry Potter..."Master has given Dobby a piercing"



for some reason i want to poke him in the eyes with my hands held like this


----------



## D-EJ915

that kid has no eye lashes either..yipes


----------



## JBroll

Techdirt: Halliburton Tries To Patent Form Of Patent Trolling

Halliburton trying to patent... patent trolling.

Only way for this to get better is to see them get turned down because someone has already gotten it...

Jeff


----------



## Mattayus

Sorry to bump

but, this is probably the best i've ever seen


----------



## sami




----------



## silentrage

Mattayus said:


> Sorry to bump
> 
> but, this is probably the best i've ever seen



LMAO!!!!!!!!!



Mattayus said:


> Sorry to bump
> 
> but, this is probably the best i've ever seen



LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

A few oldies;


----------



## sami

Randy said:


>


----------



## gaunten

Randy said:


> A few oldies;


 
 almost everyone tries to take cover, except the man sitting with the green shirt, right at the bat, he's all like " I aint taking cover for no goddanged bat!!!" (and the two women behind him doesn't seem to have a clue to what's going on)


----------



## Tiger

Dude in the black shirt, top right. He knows its funny.


----------



## Randy

Tiger said:


> Dude in the black shirt, top right. He knows its funny.





To the baby near the center of the frame;

Reaction time: *You're doing it wrong!*


----------



## TimSE

Randy said:


> To the baby near the center of the frame;
> 
> Reaction time: *You're doing it wrong!*



omg


----------



## TimSE




----------



## TimSE




----------



## Bobo

Thanks mucho TimSE!  Hope this one isn't already here.


----------



## twiztedchild

Bobo said:


> Thanks mucho TimSE!  Hope this one isn't already here.






Ford sucks


----------



## Kimling

Why the hell did the lion had to die? That stupidass mofo got his own ass in it's cage. He had it coming! God, such things pisses me off


----------



## Mattmc74

Bobo said:


> Thanks mucho TimSE!  Hope this one isn't already here.



The same thing happened to my uncles Ford ranger 2 weeks after he bought it.


----------



## sami

holy crap!! I don't care what brand you like better. Having a non-trashy vehicle go up in flames if friggin horrible O_O


----------



## Amelie

Kimling said:


> Why the hell did the lion had to die? That stupidass mofo got his own ass in it's cage. He had it coming! God, such things pisses me off



Oh I know, that was just a horrible scene, the fact that everyone stood around for a good 5 minutes looking like they were waiting for someone to take action (bystander effect? or just knowing it was going to be death for one guy or death for that guy plus anyone else who went in?)... not to mention the fact that he was in there at all being horrendous, and he already looked like he'd been there a while already when the camera started rolling, and I bet the poor animal was being mistreated anyway... or... whatever! Fucking people.

That's one of the worst videos I've ever seen in my life, only topped by the two guys that jumped off the roof, of which I am certain one received spinal damage. The inconceivable idiocy. I just want to cry every time I watch that video, it's so bad.

/endrant


----------



## twiztedchild

Dean Guitars, Dean Electric Guitars for Sale - Ed Roman Guitars




Come on. He cant be THAT stupid. Can he?

EDIT:
here is More stupidity from the one, the only, Ed Roman.


----------



## MFB

Ed Roman strikes again!


----------



## twiztedchild

MFB said:


> Ed Roman strikes again!



Yeah. check this out:






and this:





Abstract Extenda Vee Guitar - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas

 Ripp off. Looks to have tryed to make it look like his own design by the extended fretboard. and check out the page, he has some stupid ass shit

Check out that headstock. 





Check this shit out. it is that Halo custom 7 string.







*Edit:*
ok, it is offical now. Ed Roman is the Dumbest guy in the guitar building/selling market.


here is proof:

Rock Star Guitars, Replica Guitars, Celebrity Replica Guitars



Ed Roman Site said:


> Contact Ed Roman if you want a high quality copy of any signature guitar model ever made.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Mattmc74

Demoniac said:


> ^ EPIC FAIL.



 Ed sucks.


----------



## bulletbass man

Mosrite Guitars of USA - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas

This section is full of lawlz. I will stake my name and reputation. That's like me going into a random resturaunt I've never been to and when they bring the check I say "put it on my tab."

"We guarantee our quality to beat or exceed any guitar that you want replicated."

What the FUCK

"Ed Roman Fabulous Fakes" 

Well atleast he's admitting it now.

You know what I want to see at Namm 09. The public execution of Ed Roman. That would make my fucking year.


----------



## twiztedchild

bulletbass man said:


> You know what I want to see at Namm 09. The public execution of Ed Roman. That would make my fucking year.





Yes that would make alot of peoples years


----------



## bulletbass man

Ibanez Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars

scroll down to where it says specs

I guess Ed can't tell the difference between alder and mahogany. Christ you can see the mahogany stain a few pictures above.

edit: I better stop going on Ed Romans site. Every time I venture there I end up filled with inconsiderate rage


----------



## twiztedchild

bulletbass man said:


> Ibanez Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> scroll down to where it says specs
> 
> I guess Ed can't tell the difference between alder and mahogany. Christ you can see the mahogany stain a few pictures above.
> 
> edit: *I better stop going on Ed Romans site. Every time I venture there I end up filled with inconsiderate rage*



I know what you mean.  It amazes me how dumb the guy is though


----------



## Daemoniac

I hate it when that happens, you're just going about your business, and then all of a sudden you are filled with an incandescent rage towards everything for seemingly no reason until you realise some dick has wrongly labeled the guitar wood.

EDIT: I mean that seriously too...


----------



## twiztedchild

Demoniac said:


> I hate it when that happens, you're just going about your business, and then all of a sudden you are filled with an incandescent rage towards everything for seemingly no reason until you realise some dick has wrongly labeled the guitar wood.
> 
> EDIT: I mean that seriously too...


----------



## Daemoniac

duck.


----------



## twiztedchild

Demoniac said:


> duck.



Duck? 



Toducken??


----------



## Daemoniac

GOOSE!!!!


----------



## winterlover

only thing i found


----------



## twiztedchild

winterlover said:


> only thing i found



Oh. Man. HOW can we have an Epic Phail thread with NO ONE posting that garbage??  I would rep you if I could man


----------



## winterlover

oh

ed roman, go die in a hole by yourself and your shitty guitars


----------



## petereanima

winterlover said:


> only thing i found




 yeah, that was definitely missing!!


----------



## twiztedchild

what does "the soon to be grey" mean??


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## petereanima

twiztedchild said:


> what does "the soon to be grey" mean??



in some older thread we were talking about getting pale, fatt and grey-haired. and like gandalf the grey, i'm petereanima the soon-to-be grey.  not grey yet, but in the near future i guess (because i already got fatter and my hair falls out).


----------



## jymellis

winterlover said:


> only thing i found


----------



## Pauly

jymellis said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

jymellis said:


>


----------



## yevetz

hufschmid said:


>





So cute


----------



## winterlover

/\

yeah, i like that guitar too

...
wait...


----------



## sami

WTF!!!


----------



## twiztedchild

petereanima said:


> in some older thread we were talking about getting pale, fatt and grey-haired. and like gandalf the grey, i'm petereanima the soon-to-be grey.  not grey yet, but in the near future i guess (because i already got fatter and my hair falls out).



I see. well Im only 24, (On the first of Jan  ) and I been goig bald snce I was 15 according to my mom


----------



## ZeroSignal

twiztedchild said:


> I see. well Im only 24, (On the first of Jan  ) and I been goig bald snce I was 15 according to my mom



Holy Shitballs, Batman! I was born on the 2nd of January!


----------



## twiztedchild

ZeroSignal said:


> Holy Shitballs, Batman! I was born on the 2nd of January!



Nice. I was supposed to be born on the 6. but according to my om She said I wanted to come out and no one could stop me. 

Hell I was in the Newspaper when I was born then again hen I was 7 years old. me and like 4 other people from the whole USA were in it that year. 

:EDIT: it was just 4 people. Me and 3 other people. from across the USA. and it was back in Jan of 1993 newspaper in Florida. the Newspaper was the "Palm Beach Post"


----------



## Tiger




----------



## sami

twiztedchild said:


> I see. well Im only 24, (On the first of Jan  ) and I been goig bald snce I was 15 according to my mom



I know how you feel, I've been getting gray hair since I was 15 myself...


----------



## Randy

"Here's to Fail"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fail.


----------



## twiztedchild

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fail.


----------



## sami




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Popsyche

vampiregenocide said:


>



I don't know! I think those things are awesome! Ever seen one in person?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Popsyche said:


> I don't know! I think those things are awesome! Ever seen one in person?



Yup visually they look okay, but £3000 for something that shit and unplayable? No thanks lol


----------



## sami

wow, that does look kinda cool, minus the yellow knob and magenta pups/switch.


----------



## Popsyche

They're playable alright! DiMarzio made special pickups to compensate for the "tone" of the Lucite body. I have to agree on the price, though. Ask Jaxadam here about playing it as he has one.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fair enough from what I've heard on them and the people who I've spoken to, they aren't that good :s


----------



## darbdavys

well, i don't care what they say, but it looks absolutely terrific.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fail.




if only i could have deleted my own thread 
that shit got way out of hand


----------



## GH0STrider

twiztedchild said:


> Oh. Man. HOW can we have an Epic Phail thread with NO ONE posting that garbage??  I would rep you if I could man



You know, there are people here who do believe in the bible and have faith in god. Show some respect. You don't see Christians who follow the bible posting negitive things regarding individuals such as yourself who think it's all a joke.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GH0STrider said:


> You know, there are people here who do believe in the bible and have faith in god. Show some respect. You don't see Christians who follow the bible posting negitive things regarding individuals such as yourself who think it's all a joke.



To be fair, he wasn't the one who originally posted it, nor the only person to state it being funny.


----------



## GH0STrider

vampiregenocide said:


> To be fair, he wasn't the one who originally posted it, nor the only person to state it being funny.



He called it garbage and put a laughing face. How is that not stating it to be funny? To be fair- that post was aimed at all the members using the bible as a symbol of failure. 

Be cool with everyone on here. I'm not the greatest Christian in the world and don't claim to be. But I am sure posts like that will upset a few people. I'm not about to preach what it right and wrong in terms of a belief system. Frankly, I don't care what you believe or don't believe. But it's really not cool to put down someone else for it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^guys, please dont turn this thread into this 


JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fail.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GH0STrider said:


> He called it garbage and put a laughing face. How is that not stating it to be funny? To be fair- that post was aimed at all the members using the bible as a symbol of failure.
> 
> Be cool with everyone on here. I'm not the greatest Christian in the world and don't claim to be. But I am sure posts like that will upset a few people. I'm not about to preach what it right and wrong in terms of a belief system. Frankly, I don't care what you believe or don't believe. But it's really not cool to put down someone else for it.



No I completely agree, I just didn't think twiztedchild should take all the blame, a few people commented that picture as being funny in their opinion.



Thrashmanzac said:


> ^guys, please dont turn this thread into this



Sorry


----------



## GH0STrider

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^guys, please dont turn this thread into this



Then be respectful to other forum members and don't post things like that.



vampiregenocide said:


> No I completely agree, I just didn't think twiztedchild should take all the blame, a few people commented that picture as being funny in their opinion.





GH0STrider said:


> He called it garbage and put a laughing face. How is that not stating it to be funny? *To be fair- that post was aimed at all the members using the bible as a symbol of failure*.
> 
> Be cool with everyone on here. I'm not the greatest Christian in the world and don't claim to be. But I am sure posts like that will upset a few people. I'm not about to preach what it right and wrong in terms of a belief system. Frankly, I don't care what you believe or don't believe. But it's really not cool to put down someone else for it.


----------



## JBroll

Respect is against my religion, you bigot!

Jeff


----------



## GH0STrider

JBroll said:


> Respect is against my religion, you bigot!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## ohio_eric

Children behave or else this thread gets  and someone might get


----------



## sami

a REAL failure:


----------



## bulletbass man

GH0STrider said:


> You know, there are people here who do believe in the bible and have faith in god. Show some respect. You don't see Christians who follow the bible posting negitive things regarding individuals such as yourself who think it's all a joke.


 
While I completely agree with the first half of your post I completely disagree with the second half. Both sides imo can be complete dicks. I mean you know that whole lets stone the adulteress and burn the heretics at the stake thing completely negates your point. And while it's not near that bad these days there are plenty of people who use say negative things about people on the basis of them not sharing thier religion/morals.

But seriously to argue is moronic. Everyone needs to just keep thier thoughts to themselves. But I seriously doubt JJ meant any harm though. The man turns pedophilia into a laughing matter.


----------



## El Caco

Edit: Unlocked. I like this thread, don't make me lock it permanently.

BTW JJ's post was about rep and nothing else.


----------



## twiztedchild

s7eve said:


> Edit: Unlocked. I like this thread, don't make me lock it permanently.
> 
> BTW JJ's post was about rep and nothing else.



 damn crzy mods  joking man


----------



## gaunten

thanks, I also like this thread, it was sad seeing it locked, so I hope everyone behave now


----------



## Popsyche

gaunten said:


> thanks, I also like this thread, it was sad seeing it locked, so I hope everyone behave now



Yeah! what he said! 

Now post some pix, bitches!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

sami said:


> a REAL failure:



i.ve always wonderd about these
care to explain


----------



## sami

They are marketed as Attenuators (i.e. Hot Plate, Weber Mass, etc) on ebay, but once you read about them their description says "Why spend hundreds of dollars on other brands when you can get this one way less!" And later on, "Just throw it in your FX loop!1" 

And for another thing, not everyone has a series FX loop!


----------



## JBroll

Yes, but if you run it in parallel you get all of the volume *and* the 'custom gear' mojo!

Jeff


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i thought i have seen them before!
i was actually thinking about getting one a whiel back but came to the conclusion that it was too good to be true. turns out i was right 
thanks for the heads up


----------



## sami

Don't get me wrong, it can come in very handy depending on one's needs. But to market them against real attenuators just seems very ignorant. It makes me question the electronics inside. Might be better to get a brand name volume pedal instead.


----------



## FlyingBanana

Took this from Ed Roman's site. Check out his blatant racism below the pic. That is one crazy dude...and yet he's still trying to push ESP on his site.

Read this stuff...ESP Lovers Rant, Rant by Ed Roman 




*[SIZE=+2]



[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+2]Kamikazi is a Japanese word that means (Divine Wind)[/SIZE]*
*Kamikazi is a stupid mindless Japanese pilot who is stupid enough to commit Hiri Kiri (Suicide)*
*by smashing his Mitsubishi airplane into an American ship.*
*Sorry, I just don't get the patriotism here.*
*ESP is a Japanese Guitar Company*
*(Just in Case you didn't know)*


----------



## vampiregenocide

The more words I see from this guy, the more I want to remove his intestines.


----------



## Randy

Ed Roman's Site said:


> Don't Confuse Me With The Facts
> I've Already Made Up My Mind !



That pretty much says it all.



vampiregenocide said:


> The more words I see from this guy, the more I want to remove his intestines.



 

Nice.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Holy fuck, I had to stop reading that, especially when I clicked on the link where he claims they stole a design from him.


----------



## Randy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Holy fuck, I had to stop reading that, especially when I clicked on the link where he claims they stole a design from him.





I love how he precedes "ESP GUITARS ARE OVERPRICED, AND THEY'RE RIP-OFF ARTISTS WITH CHEAP KOREAN AND CHINESE KNOCKOFFS!!!" with....

[action= ]pause[/action]

*"I Will Most Certainly Give You The Best Deal On An ESP Guitar !!!
I Guarantee to give you the best price you will find !"*



What a disgusting, lying, money-hungry fuckhead.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


> What a disgusting, lying, money-hungry fuckhead.



Amen to that.


----------



## Mattmc74

vampiregenocide said:


> Amen to that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I know what you're thinking. 'Thats amazing! A win surely?'



How does he get them back out again :|


----------



## guitarplayerone

dream-thief said:


> 1:48 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 10 minutes of wondering why that had fail to realise.
> 
> You can see where my priorities were...



I totally dig six feet under and that CD though. its not supposed to be serious lol.


----------



## sami

vampiregenocide said:


> I know what you're thinking. 'Thats amazing! A win surely?'
> 
> 
> 
> How does he get them back out again :|



woah. that's pretty cool. I wouldn't do it, HALE to the NAW.


----------



## bulletbass man

I think I'll give Ed all the parts needed (the nut, the bridge, the tuners, fretwire, truss rod, neck woods, fretboard, binding, pickups body woods etc)

and tell him that under his logic he should build me a guitar for free.

Seriously what an asshole.


----------



## El Caco

Irony  Chris got kicked out of the store for pointing out that a Jem is not worth $5000


----------



## Daemoniac

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Holy fuck, I had to stop reading that, especially when I clicked on the link where he claims they stole a design from him.



I love how he shows you the sticker on the back of the ESP that says "Inspected in the USA", to show that its made there.... just inspected


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This hurts my eyes


----------



## El Caco

Burn it, burn it with fire.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## 7deadlysins666

Overpriced Guitars, Buyer Beware


HAHAHAHA FAIL!!!!!!!!! An Ed Roman "Rant" about OVERPRICED GUITARS


----------



## Breakdown

loktide said:


> PHAIL!



i saw one of those yesterday at a guitarshop
lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

7deadlysins666 said:


> Overpriced Guitars, Buyer Beware
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA FAIL!!!!!!!!! An Ed Roman "Rant" about OVERPRICED GUITARS



Ha ha I like how he says that his guitars though overpriced are 'worth every penny'.

Seriously though he needs to burn.


----------



## sami

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *pic removed*
> 
> This hurts my eyes



omfg. Worst fail of this thread **


----------



## MFB

7deadlysins666 said:


> Overpriced Guitars, Buyer Beware
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA FAIL!!!!!!!!! An Ed Roman "Rant" about OVERPRICED GUITARS





> *Just because I think they are overpriced & don't stand up to many other brands.
> Just because I think the new ones all have very low resale value.
> Just because the necks break like toothpicks.
> Just because I don't like the neck design*
> *Doesn't mean I don't sell them.*


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

I think this might just wrap all the way around back to win.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^^ lmao, dude on the right is real fuckin serious


----------



## silentrage

Jesus christ if being a fucking asshole was a crime Ed Roman would've been sentenced to 9000 years of surprise buttsecks with no possibility of lube.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

NewArmyGuitar said:


> I think this might just wrap all the way around back to win.



They're Black Death...actually a pretty cool band


----------



## Randy

That giant, flimsy safety-pin near his... _*ahem*_ nether-regions is fail enough on it's own.


----------



## sami

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> They're Black Death...actually a pretty cool band



I saw that pic a long time ago. Is that their name? I've always wanted to hear their stuff. Not a failure IMO.



EDIT: oh man, the guy in the middle back passed away June 08 
EDIT2: Black Death fanpage


----------



## Adam Of Angels

At first, I thought you meant that they played Blackened Death Metal, and I was like "Uh.........what?"


----------



## vampiregenocide

NewArmyGuitar said:


>



Guy at the back who looks like a black Kirk Hammet looks like he'd rather be somewhere else lol The bass player looks a gnarly man though


----------



## Mr. S




----------



## Tiger

Just get out of the way you moron.


----------



## Mr. S

Tiger said:


> Just get out of the way you moron.




god i love that video


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^Ouch^


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tiger said:


> Just get out of the way you moron.




After the second guy came over, I thought both of them might get it lol


----------



## Sindwulf

I just wish they did...


----------



## Breakdown




----------



## COBHC

rofl


----------



## lobee

"Thaaaat's your penis, alright...sorry about that"




*feels up rear*




*awkward silence*




"Sorry about that..."





 * lobee likes to recreate events in text form moments after they happen.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## sami

wtf


----------



## ire_works




----------



## Daemoniac

^  "Some things are just inexcusable"


----------



## Thrashmanzac

ire_works said:


>



oh fuck i wish i could thank you for posting that!


----------



## Tiger

MyFox Detroit | Lions Fan Gets 0-16 Tattoo


----------



## sami

OMFG dude.... Pantyhose for Men


----------



## Randy




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## sami

hahahaha!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Is that boy holding that man's wood?


----------



## Randy

There's not much for a youth to do out on the range.


----------



## Daemoniac

Other than grab your wood..


----------



## Randy

Or that of your parent's _much_ older farmhand.


----------



## Daemoniac

or if you're in new zealand, a sheep.


----------



## Tiger




----------



## Randy

^
 Cheesecake


----------



## ZeroSignal

Randy said:


>



Bianca Beauchamp better be underneath all that.


----------



## Daemoniac

ZeroSignal said:


>





Thats so awesome..


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Bianca Beauchamp better be underneath all that.



No dice. I think it might be Paul Lynde, though, if that's any consulation.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Randy said:


> No dice. I think it might be Paul Lynde, though, if that's any consulation.



I have no idea who that is so I have to say: no, it isn't.

This, however, is! 






Where's that Turbo-Boink smiley that JJ loves?


----------



## Randy

MG.org


----------



## ZeroSignal

Randy said:


> MG.com



Dammit Randy!


----------



## twiztedchild

Randy said:


> MG.*ORG*



Fixed


----------



## Randy

Well, rather ironic and appropriate that this discovery occured in TEPPT. 

EDIT: Add twizted's jab to the irony as well.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I just realised that I removed all Fail from this thread as soon as I posted that picture of Beauchamp. Sorry, my bad. Looks like we'll have to start all over again.


----------



## BlindingLight7

emo cake girl looks like a girl i know........................eeeek


----------



## Randy

BlindingLight7 said:


> emo cake girl looks like a girl i know........................eeeek



And you still have your hands to play guitar with?


----------



## sami

ZeroSignal said:


> Bianca Beauchamp better be underneath all that.



I love that pic!! 

and damn! that cheesecake pic got passed around FAST! (it's hosted off my webspace and it was up only a couple of hours before Tiger posted it here)


----------



## poopyalligator

Metal Ken said:


> my favorite fail.



Hahaha for some reason that picture never loaded until now.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Randy said:


> And you still have your hands to play guitar with?


yeah but there there a little greasy, damb bitch tried to fry'em like bacon


----------



## twiztedchild

Randy said:


> Well, rather ironic and appropriate that this discovery occured in TEPPT.
> 
> *EDIT: Add twizted's jab to the irony as well*.



Sorry bout that


----------



## sami

poopyalligator said:


> Hahaha for some reason that picture never loaded until now.



oh shit!! Took me a few seconds to figure out what that was!! Damn, did someone try to scallop on their own or what??


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | New Zealand inmates foil own escape


----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## twiztedchild

7 Dying Trees said:


>


----------



## Mattayus

7 Dying Trees said:


>



I'm not entirely convinced that was done accidentally


----------



## lobee

The way he's standing makes me think of Nick Frost's monkey impression in Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## sessionswan

80 pages of fail and no "Social Fucker?"



..and quite possibly my all time favorite video..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

_If you want a picture of the future..._


----------



## Lakeflower

He has this "You´re pwned" look in his face.


----------



## twiztedchild

sessionswan said:


> 80 pages of fail and no "Social Fucker?"
> 
> 
> 
> ..and quite possibly my all time favorite video..




I think this one is worse


----------



## Lakeflower

twiztedchild said:


> I think this one is worse


----------



## twiztedchild

Lakeflower said:


>



so you agree? By the way HE was on a radio station too. they have it on youtube also


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## CrushingAnvil

NewArmyGuitar said:


> I think this might just wrap all the way around back to win.



Rofl, the guy in the middle in the back is offering the larger chap a bit of 'gentle restraint...


----------



## sessionswan

This one is classic too


----------



## Randy

*Woah! *


----------



## scottro202

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP forum gets so many fucking retards  like seriously latest lulz



he failed by the wiggerness, but then won with the girls, but the win doesnt offset the fail


----------



## Mr. S




----------



## vampiregenocide

^ Owned


----------



## eegor

So epic.


----------



## Rayne Mann

Epic Fail


----------



## Lakeflower

twiztedchild said:


> so you agree? By the way HE was on a radio station too. they have it on youtube also



I mean, it´s hard to believe that thing is serious.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## DaveCarter

^^^ Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rayne Mann said:


> Epic Fail



:| oh my.


----------



## Mattmc74

Poor bastard!


----------



## El Caco

Wow


----------



## GazPots

The crazy editing on that put me off watching it but i remembered it from a while ago.



Elephant ass + head = not the best combo in the world.


----------



## Methilde

Hahaha that went in easy! I lol'd


----------



## Groff

7 Dying Trees said:


>




"Uhhhh boss... I can't come into work today"
"Why?"
"My head still feels like shit"


----------



## ire_works

Groff said:


> "My head still feels like shit"



Flawless Victory


----------



## Sebastian

Some would say epic win.. 
some would not


----------



## eegor

I don't get it.


----------



## Vegetta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrrvkPo7TZ4&eurl=http://failblog.org/page/11/


----------



## eegor

Vegetta said:


>




Holy shit, :lol. I love how he starts hitting it, like it's going to be fixed if he smacks it a bit.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

twiztedchild said:


> I think this one is worse





Fuckin A, in french as well, no drums, and the sound effects in the beginning, so much fail it's got to be a win!


----------



## Mattmc74

^


----------



## sami

W T F


----------



## cddragon

Let's all kick drummers from our bands and become like that french metal guy


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## canuck brian

^ that's brutal.


----------



## Vegetta




----------



## ZeroSignal

^


----------



## wannabguitarist

how does that happen?


----------



## sami

I've seen this pic before. It's fake unfortunately. There is a slide or two missing which makes it harder to tell it was photoshopped.


----------



## Randy




----------



## sami

omfglol @ chalk drawn bike wheels!!!


----------



## MisterScarecrow

NewArmyGuitar said:


>



^  this is epic !!!






my


----------



## ire_works




----------



## botoxfox

I want that toilet.


----------



## Randy




----------



## sami

OH SNAP


----------



## ire_works




----------



## yevetz

ire_works said:


>


----------



## cataclysm_child

Hahaha!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## petereanima




----------



## ShadyDavey

I rather think thats a permanent tattoo - no way you'll last long enough for it to wash off in some places


----------



## sami

petereanima said:


>





vampiregenocide said:


>




BWAHHHAHHAAHAHHH!!!!


----------



## poopyalligator

vampiregenocide said:


>





HAHAHA


----------



## Mattmc74

E.T. loves you all!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Some of these might have already been posted, if so Sorry!


----------



## ballr4lyf

Sure makes me feel better about my playing.


----------



## BlindingLight7

ballr4lyf said:


> Sure makes me feel better about my playing.


jesus i don't think i ever sounded that bad. i think its good to know when you suck. and when you don't. you end up like this kid. amung thousands of others on utube


----------



## jymellis

i like the part at 2:11 where he holds up his finger like "wait, i CAN suck more"!


----------



## gaunten

jymellis said:


> i like the part at 2:11 where he holds up his finger like "wait, i CAN suck more"!


 


also, I like the tags for the video: 
jai shreds guitar dean dime metal lol vai petrucci wayne world best shred insane awesome fail lolz rofl penis vagina tits boobs ass naked girls guys pick tab mohawk hot amp solo building the church g3 xbox halo4 balls lesbian sex teen riff milf ibanez pwnd


----------



## Mattayus

LOL omfg I hate some people. See kids, this is what happens when you skip the basics of guitar playing. You will ALWAYS suck.


----------



## Randy

Still better than Mayhem.


----------



## sami

oh snap


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

are you serious...


----------



## SteveDendura

I deem this thread hilarious


----------



## Randy

Is that a poopie?


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Is that a poopie?



No, I think those are nuts


----------



## D-EJ915

Groff said:


> No, I think those are nuts


harblz


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> Still better than Mayhem.



Ooh, you did NOT just go there...


----------



## SteveDendura

Damn, here are some others to enjoy.


----------



## 70Seven

Jeez, look at that guys posture, in the beginning his chin is almost touching the fretboard.

What I don't understand is, with a mohawk and a cool leather wristband like that, why is he not automatically good?


----------



## Randy

Lest we forget he's playing a Dean.


----------



## lava

I can't believe this one hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vontetzianos

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


 



So true...


----------



## possumkiller

my shamray custom


----------



## Sir Euric

possumkiller said:


> my shamray custom


 
Dude, thats such an epic fail, LOL


----------



## Dusty201087

This thread makes me , is it wrong I laughed at the guy swallowing the mic? 



Randy said:


> Still better than Mayhem.



I don't get it  Who's Mayhem?


----------



## guitarbuilder93

possumkiller said:


> my shamray custom


----------



## yevetz

guitarbuilder93 said:


>



Shamray is a piece of shit luthier from Russia


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Konfyouzd

i've never seen anything so literally full of fail that was equally full of win.


----------



## Mattmc74

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

This one here made me laugh so bad, I guess it turned into an epic win epic failure


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ awesome tattoo artist... hahahahahaha


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Mattmc74

^ Thats funny!


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


>



clearly a failure... you can still see his right eye... isn't the "emo flip" supposed to completely cover one eye so that he can constantly flip his head back thus clearing it from his field of vision only for it to fall pathetically back into place while he talks about how depressing life is?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Lesson number 1: dont open the bottle to quick
Lesson number 2: use your mouth to drink....


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


>



i wish my grass was emo so it'd cut itself...


----------



## sami

hufschmid said:


>



woah. lol. that's photoshopped. here's the original... (doesn't make it any better)


----------



## Konfyouzd

^both fail. and i knew the eye had to be covered...


----------



## Randy

What a hideous, hideous man.


----------



## Mattmc74

sami said:


> woah. lol. that's photoshopped. here's the original... (doesn't make it any better)



What a F*cking loser! I bet he makes his dad so proud!


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is basically fail


----------



## Randy




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

We have a winner!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hufschmid said:


>



hahahahahaha, oh man that had me laughing for at least 30 seconds flat out


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## sami

FUCK. YES.

<--------- MINE  



Randy said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


>


 
Patrick, you're the fuckin' man! Where do you find this shit?


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


>



That look like penetration success to me. 

How is there no blood?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ lucky...?


----------



## El Caco

vampiregenocide said:


>



OH SH..

if that is real Apple should use it.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

possumkiller said:


> my shamray custom


 
Don't understand this one, is it because the serial is covered partially?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

Jajaja!


----------



## sami

hufschmid said:


>



D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

http://api.ning.com/files/vYVSvw*IJK9tYwyxm8IS1nk1on0yH9hxyE2YgL6Q04GqGE5DiKoUwdvZUiwVUXxDmlkaEQUGgPti5VMAFPekUb64PLmpByEA/epic.fail.jpg


----------



## hufschmid

damn this is getting better and better


----------



## MFB

"I'm in your salads, thinkin' iz my natural habitats"


----------



## Konfyouzd

poor frog


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## sami

hufschmid said:


>



oh man, it took me seeing this pic a few times to realize what it is!!


----------



## El Caco

I can not imagine how the frog one could be real, how would it still be alive in an air tight package?


----------



## Daemoniac

s7eve said:


> I can not imagine how the frog one could be real, how would it still be alive in an air tight package?


 
The point is: it did


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dr. Claw consistently failed... "I'll get you, Gadget!"

"... next time."


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

eleven59 said:


> That one took me a second.
> 
> Let me see if I can find a certain video of fail...


----------



## plyta

Adverts and stuff in the wrong place:


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Daemoniac

^ +1


----------



## powergroover




----------



## auxioluck

+3


----------



## ire_works

(slow build claping)

(standing ovation)


----------



## chaosxcomplex

fuck...took me for fucking ever to see all this shit...i need to get a life...


----------



## sami

+44444 plyta. That friggin killed me!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

View attachment 10626


View attachment 10627










im sure some of these have already been u here, but here they are anyways


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## El Caco




----------



## sami




----------



## arktan

That's sexy. If she only would've been in a bathroom for this pic...


----------



## Randy

Sausage scarf.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A pig wrapped in more pig...well...rather redundant


----------



## Dusty201087

My exact words upon seeing that last pic:

"Oh my god, look at all that saus... WHAT THE FUCK?! WHY?!?"

Do not want


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Groff

hufschmid said:


>



Do it! He looks legit!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Jeroenofzo

vampiregenocide said:


>



WHAT DID JUST HAPPEND ???


----------



## Tukaar

vampiregenocide said:


>




Wow!!! Didn't take long for that gif to get put out here!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

vampiregenocide said:


>



I know this is going to sound kinda gay...but is he wearing penny loafers? Really? Who wears those besides old women and old men who usually wear dress socks with them like they're doing something. The crab thing doesn't bother me as much as the fucking penny loafers. The fucking GOLDEN GIRLS wore penny loafers


----------



## gaunten

he might be wearing some kind of vans you know


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Penny Loafers, Vans edition=instant fail


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tukaar said:


> Wow!!! Didn't take long for that gif to get put out here!



I felt it was necessary.


----------



## leandroab

vampiregenocide said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sami

L M A O !!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Rick

Nothing wrong with having clean genitals.


----------



## hairychris

hufschmid said:


>



I always thought that it was convention to use IIII and not IV for clocks & watches...


----------



## gunshow86de

hairychris said:


> I always thought that it was convention to use IIII and not IV for clocks & watches...



It is, that fail picture fails.


----------



## hufschmid

gunshow86de said:


> It is, that fail picture fails.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> I felt it was necessary.



To steal the gif I posted in the thread about the video?

It's okay, I stole it from 4chan. Yes, I occasionally lurk there.


----------



## vampiregenocide

gunshow86de said:


> To steal the gif I posted in the thread about the video?
> 
> It's okay, I stole it from 4chan. Yes, I occasionally lurk there.



I've ventured there several times, its a nightmarish place, in a beautiful way.


----------



## Bungle




----------



## hufschmid

Bungle said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bungle said:


>




Ahh...Meatloaf in his prime.


----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> Ahh...*Meatloaf* in his *prime*.


----------



## Tiger




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Police Car Fails:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

some good one's in 'ere:


----------



## Hawkevil




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hawkevil said:


>



power crazy much?


----------



## JBroll

Scar Symmetry said:


> power crazy much?



Yeah, it's one thing to pick on schoolkids because you're a schoolkid... but when you're a teacher who should know better and have bigger issues to face than your own ego getting in the way of knowing things, it's time to get out of education.

And the gene pool.

And any situation where you might be in contact with people who can hear you make an ass out of yourself.

People like that are why warning labels should be cut back.

Jeff


----------



## Scar Symmetry

JBroll said:


> Yeah, it's one thing to pick on schoolkids because you're a schoolkid... but when you're a teacher who should know better and have bigger issues to face than your own ego getting in the way of knowing things, it's time to get out of education.



I definitely agree with that, though I'm more concerned that the teacher:

A) was teaching the children blatantly false information

B) thought the child was in the wrong for calling him out on said blatantly false information and that

C) he _actually expects_ them to 'accept his teachings' irrespective to whether he is talking out of his arse or not

I'm also in utter disbelief that he sent a letter to the Mother showing how much of a power-hungry idiot he is.



JBroll said:


> And the gene pool.



this.

I sure hope he doesn't procreate, we could do with less people like that anywhere/everywhere.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bet that teacher was straight out of teaching college too. Sounds like many I've had.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fuck it, let's just have teachers that tell kids that 3 has more value than 8.

then, when they protest, insist that they should listen to their every word and give them detention if they don't comply.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> fuck it, let's just have teachers that tell kids that 3 has more value than 8.
> 
> then, when they protest, insist that they should listen to their every word and give them detention if they don't comply.



We do, its called Religion


----------



## Scar Symmetry

let's not go there ey? 

let's get back to pictures


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> let's not go there ey?
> 
> let's get back to pictures



Lol point taken.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


>



what the *fuck*?

I like these ones:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sorry...he blamed his cat for childpron?


Thats one fail there shouldn't be a lolcat for.


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I don't get it 



Scar Symmetry said:


>



What? Are you serious?


----------



## ire_works




----------



## Xiphos68

Newkie said:


> Haha! "Do not fold coins" -.-



Epically awesome fail!


----------



## -mouse-




----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## sami

"high fives all around"


----------



## leandroab




----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Personally, I don't see a fail here. Narwhals are nothing but win.


----------



## JBroll

3 adorable animals to impale? I'm fucking sold!

Jeff


----------



## vampiregenocide

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Personally, I don't see a fail here. Narwhals are nothing but win.



I like how they've kept in with the arctic theme  Seal, penguin...koala!


----------



## -mouse-

where can I buy that? xD


----------



## signalgrey

vampiregenocide said:


> Bet that teacher was straight out of teaching college too. Sounds like many I've had.




sounds more like an old coger being a stubborn prick than a new teacher who is more willing to make a mistake...since i'm a teacher and all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

signalgrey said:


> sounds more like an old coger being a stubborn prick than a new teacher who is more willing to make a mistake...since i'm a teacher and all.



I'm just talking from personal experience man. Most older teaches I've had tend to be respected more and as a result can be laid back without getting stepped on, whereas a lot of young teachers I've had go out like they've got something to prove, and end up losing the classes respect and and co-operation as a result. But I have had a couple of younger teachers who were pretty good. Then again we are pretty far apart geologically so I can imagine things being quite different your end. Kids over here are scumbags on the whole, such is British culture mowadays :/ .


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm just talking from personal experience man. Most older teaches I've had tend to be respected more and as a result can be laid back without getting stepped on, whereas a lot of young teachers I've had go out like they've got something to prove, and end up losing the classes respect and and co-operation as a result. But I have had a couple of younger teachers who were pretty good. Then again we are pretty far apart geologically so I can imagine things being quite different your end. Kids over here are scumbags on the whole, such is British culture mowadays :/ .



I agree with this.

the teachers that I had that were fresh out of uni were useless and had power issues, it was clear they didn't know how to handle themselves.

the older, more experienced teachers would fuck you up if you disrespected them


----------



## -mouse-

If kids have problems with teachers here, it is with the college professor types... The know it alls. God forbid a teacher is actually smart or everybody loses it...


----------



## hairychris

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Personally, I don't see a fail here. Narwhals are nothing but win.



That's awesome. 

Although I'll have to question the geography of some of the 'victims'...

http://www.amazon.com/Novelty-Figures-AVENGING-NARWHAL-PLAYSET/dp/B000J3IU6E


----------



## signalgrey

Scar Symmetry said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> the teachers that I had that were fresh out of uni were useless and had power issues, it was clear they didn't know how to handle themselves.
> 
> the older, more experienced teachers would fuck you up if you disrespected them


perhaps im just one of those "cool collected" teachers who can fuck you up if disrespected. 

sorry to hear about Englands shitty education system.

either way you toss it...that teacher was being deuchey and that kid needed a good face plant.


----------



## Daemoniac

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Personally, I don't see a fail here. Narwhals are nothing but win.




 WANT.


----------



## JBroll

signalgrey said:


> perhaps im just one of those "cool collected" teachers who can fuck you up if disrespected.
> 
> sorry to hear about Englands shitty education system.
> 
> either way you toss it...that teacher was being deuchey and that kid needed a good face plant.



Why did the kid need a good face plant? I'm lost there...

I'm lucky to be at a university with a police department that doesn't have an issue with removing disruptive students - and even luckier that I haven't needed to use them for that, since I tend to scare students with creepy quirks, lectures that leave no room for goofing off or acting uppity, and unusually difficult assignments. 

If you need to tell the students (or yourself) that you're smarter than them and that they should take all you say without question or objection, instead of just demonstrating competence and authority through the teaching itself, something is wrong - it's the academic equivalent of obnoxious 'tough guys' who hope that proclaiming that they 'don't take shit from noone' is a valid substitute for confidence and respect.

Jeff


----------



## BlindingLight7

lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

is that Andrew WK?

that's not epic fail, that's epic win.


----------



## leandroab

Wtf is that?!?!?!?!?!


Epic fail for the guy on the far left at least


----------



## Konfusius

This first one aint epic fail, but worth it.


----------



## ralphy1976

ire_works said:


>


 
they get quite twichy about Joseph, here in Austria....because it was the 2nd bad case in 2 years..or maybe 3 years..but he previous one was relatively "mild" compare to that one..and of course no one knew about his wrong doings....


----------



## Cyclik

Not a pic, but funny anyway...


----------



## HumanFuseBen

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Personally, I don't see a fail here. Narwhals are nothing but win.



i have this!!! got it at christmas a few years ago from my girlfriend. it is indeed as awesome as one would think.


----------



## signalgrey

JBroll said:


> Why did the kid need a good face plant? I'm lost there...
> 
> I'm lucky to be at a university with a police department that doesn't have an issue with removing disruptive students - and even luckier that I haven't needed to use them for that, since I tend to scare students with creepy quirks, lectures that leave no room for goofing off or acting uppity, and unusually difficult assignments.
> 
> If you need to tell the students (or yourself) that you're smarter than them and that they should take all you say without question or objection, instead of just demonstrating competence and authority through the teaching itself, something is wrong - it's the academic equivalent of obnoxious 'tough guys' who hope that proclaiming that they 'don't take shit from noone' is a valid substitute for confidence and respect.
> 
> Jeff




theres a certain way to do things. Doing your best to make the teacher seem like an asshole in front of everyone is obnoxious and it really only makes things alot worse. thats all i mean. they kid was right, the teach was wrong, factually. The kid AND the teacher didnt handle this well.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm just talking from personal experience man. Most older teaches I've had tend to be respected more and as a result can be laid back without getting stepped on, whereas a lot of young teachers I've had go out like they've got something to prove, and end up losing the classes respect and and co-operation as a result. But I have had a couple of younger teachers who were pretty good. Then again we are pretty far apart geologically so I can imagine things being quite different your end. Kids over here are scumbags on the whole, such is British culture mowadays :/ .




This. I had an English teacher in highschool who was a total bitch, straight out of uni and on a mission to prove herself. She was never wrong - "I already have my degree, do you have one?" was her common response to any questioning. Totally OTT with any punishment, an absolute nazi right out of the starting block.


----------



## JBroll

signalgrey said:


> theres a certain way to do things. Doing your best to make the teacher seem like an asshole in front of everyone is obnoxious and it really only makes things alot worse. thats all i mean. they kid was right, the teach was wrong, factually. The kid AND the teacher didnt handle this well.



No, fuck that.

If the teacher is insisting on something like this and is unwilling to accept that he may have made a mistake, *he* needs a face plant and a hefty dose of embarrassment in front of the class - and his supervisors, for that matter. The *last* thing we need is to punish children for actually fucking thinking and being right. There's not even any indication that he was 'doing his best to make the teacher seem like an asshole in front of everyone' - only that he was trying to be correct about units of measurement! 

Unless you have some other source for this, you're pulling things out of thin air and bashing a student for not wanting to sit through hours of wrong lectures. I am left with no choice to dub this post a 'fail'.

Jeff


----------



## Dusty201087

JBroll said:


> No, fuck that.
> 
> If the teacher is insisting on something like this and is unwilling to accept that he may have made a mistake, *he* needs a face plant and a hefty dose of embarrassment in front of the class - and his supervisors, for that matter. The *last* thing we need is to punish children for actually fucking thinking and being right. There's not even any indication that he was 'doing his best to make the teacher seem like an asshole in front of everyone' - only that he was trying to be correct about units of measurement!
> 
> Unless you have some other source for this, you're pulling things out of thin air and bashing a student for not wanting to sit through hours of wrong lectures. I am left with no choice to dub this post a 'fail'.
> 
> Jeff



I have to agree with Jeff here, if the student was right and the teacher was wrong then the student should've done what he did. But lets get back to epic fail pictures, k guys?


----------



## choptop




----------



## TomasO

Konfusius said:


>







also this \/




PHAIL

damn the .gifs wont work but you can click on them to see them go


----------



## darbdavys

TomasO said:


> also this \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHAIL
> 
> damn the .gifs wont work but you can click on them to see them go


not funny.


----------



## sami

I don't get the Steve McNair pic?


----------



## choptop

i mainly did it to see if i'd get banned considering i was saying a dead guy was a fail and not to mention, he sucked at football.


----------



## ZeroSignal

choptop said:


> i mainly did it to see if i'd get banned considering i was saying a dead guy was a fail and not to mention, he sucked at football.



Oh, you're so witty.


----------



## Dusty201087

darbdavys said:


> not funny.



It's much more funny with the "DO A BARREL ROLE!" text under it.


----------



## StagD

'ambient black metal' fail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-eBzbth40


----------



## Jem7RB

choptop said:


> i mainly did it to see if i'd get banned considering i was saying a dead guy was a fail and not to mention, he sucked at football.


 
Did i miss a ban ?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

StagD said:


> 'ambient black metal' fail




What the hell is this shit?


----------



## Dusty201087

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What the hell is this shit?



Basically noise. I would call it noise music, but I'm not going to diss real noise music in such a fashion, so I'm leaving it at noise.


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


>



There's actually a video of this somewhere


FOUND IT!


----------



## arktan

No way. That is hillarious


----------



## bloodline




----------



## Anarkhia




----------



## sami

Toy Pedo


----------



## hairychris

Toy pedo + Marshall epic-cism = win!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh

These have me rolling.


----------



## sami

^WTF what a froot


----------

